#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-10
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<xander21c> Holas
<Ddiods> Hola! :D que tal?
<Ddiods> tengo un problema, estoy con un disco duro con 4 particiones, 2 en NTFS, 1 en ext3 con Ubuntu y 1 swap. El problema es q la primera particion NTFS está malograda (por motivos x) la 2da funciona. Cuando abro gparted para destruir la particion malograda se "cuelga", lo mismo me pasa con el LiveCD... alguna idea?
<xander21c> sabes xq esta mal esa partición
<xander21c> viperhoot: ya gano el 2do afiche
<viperhoot> xander21c, ok
<xander21c> ya el escribo al pata diciendole q gano
<xander21c> tu puedes escribir a la lista?
<Ddiods> ni idea... me dicen q de un día para otro se cayó el Guindous, sale la pantalla azul diciendo algo de "Hardware Device unmountable"
<xander21c> Ddiods: puede ser q Guindows halla bloqueado esa particion, me paso una vez
<viperhoot> xander21c, ok, cierro la encuesta
<Ddiods> viperhoot: Hola... disculpa q no te haya saludado
<viperhoot> Ddiods, hahah no problem
<Ddiods> ok.. entonces lo unico que me queda, es?
<Ddiods> convierto al disco en un pisapapeles?
<viperhoot> Ddiods, hay herramientas para tratar de salvar secciones defectuosas de disco
<viperhoot> dejame ver alguna
<Ddiods> ok, grax
<viperhoot> fsck lo hace
<viperhoot> pero no estoy seguro de cual sea el comando completo
<Ddiods> fsck ? ok buscaré a ver..
<viperhoot> fsck -check creo
<viperhoot> pero eso solo te muestra la parte defectuosa, hay algo más, me suena que si
<Ddiods> a ver, lo correré, veremos q me dice
<Ddiods> fsck -p (repara automaticamente) creo q ese debe ser
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> fsck -a
<viperhoot> pero ese lo repara sin hacer preguntas
<viperhoot> eso es bueno y malo
<viperhoot> dale un fsck -r  ese repara haciendote preguntas de confirmación
<Ddiods> Buenas... se colgó =(
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<viperhoot> Ddiods, te propongo que lo mandes a la lista de correos, de seguro que alguien por alli sabe como solucionarlo
<dixi> hi
<mib_153bna> Hello
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-11
<hunk4ths> que triste que uno de nuestros OPS de ubuntu-es y ubuntu-pe , sea tan poco neutral para echar vetar a los usuarios por el hecho de que sencillamente  estaban conversando cuando nadie preguntabab
<hunk4ths> es una pena
<hunk4ths> que sea del mismo pais q el.
<dantrix> las
<xander21c> Holas
<dell> buenos dias todos, hay un servidor donde pueda ver todos los canales de ubuntu
<xander21c> dell: un toq te paso el listado
<dell> ok
<xander21c> dell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dell> Gracias muy amable
<dell> en ubuntu server como pongo este signo ~
<dell> con el teclado
<nxvl> depende de tu teclado
<nxvl> en el mio solo apreto la tecla que tiene el ~
<xander21c> dell: presiona F5
<xander21c> en la terminal
<xander21c> nxvl: cheque la lista d asistentes para el sabado, ta interesante 44 incritos en tan poco tiempo
<nxvl> \o/
<xander21c> mas tarde solicito las diapos a mas tardar el jueves
<xander21c> viperhoot tiene q poner vacas :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sigues en USA?
<kenny> Hola a todos
<kenny> una pregunta, que tal esta la version 8.10? hablando de estabilidad?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sigues en usa?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> hasta el sabado
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, averiguate pe lo de Internships ahi en canonical plz :P
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> ahora pregunto
<RoAkSoAx> xvre thnks
<nxvl> ya
<nxvl> me dice que no sabe nada (la de RRHH)
<nxvl> pero que estan contratando gente por tiempos cortos para QA
<nxvl> que no creo que te interese
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cualquier cosa q sea trabajo normal
<nxvl> seguro?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si
<nxvl> es solo jugar con las netbooks
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, normal
<nxvl> i hacer bug triaging
<nxvl> i cosas asi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, normal
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: tu mail?
<nxvl> no, pete
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, andreserl at ubuntu-pe.org
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<nxvl> traduce tu CV si no lo tienes
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya lo tengo traducido
<nxvl> ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que le digo?? o hago referencia a ti o que?
<jaxone> hola alguien que sepa como instalar la edicion server de ubuntu en un ho proliant dl360 g4
<RoAkSoAx> jaxone, pues metes el cd y sigues los pasos de instalación y listo :)
<jaxone> el problema es que yo no se nada de servidores y lo que estoy buscando es ayuda no que me digas mete el d\cd y listo si vas a ayudar bien sino mejor no digas nada
<RoAkSoAx> ay dios... como existe gente que quiere aprender y espera que todo se lo den comidito
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: q fue eso? el pata no especifico q queria
<xander21c> humm
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, si pe... osea... ni sikiqera dice me ataske en tal parte o algo.. simplemente dice como instalar?? como se instala.. se mete el cd y se sigue los pasos.. lol
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, porciaca ya le escribi el correo de mi mail andreserl at ubuntu dot com
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien sabe algo de viperhoot?
<nxvl> los raptaron las vacas /o\
<nxvl> lo*
<xander21c> facil
<xander21c> vacalactica y su mancha
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> vacalactica!
 * nxvl apunta para joder a viperhoot
<xander21c> nxvl: http://thumbnail.search.aolcdn.com/vsthumb1/tn/08/DD/08DDB5D2EB4FCAAF5307DA.jpg
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> bookmarked
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> nxvl: estas en el peru?
<xander21c> si estas en los states traerte mis shipits y stickers, averigua el G1 de Tmobile :P
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> @ usa
<nxvl> el domingo vi 2 G1's
<nxvl> mako y mika tienen
<nxvl> es cool
<nxvl> shipits tengo 5 en mi mochila
<nxvl> y 2 slides de stickers
<xander21c> el G1 pone mas q el ifone?
<nxvl> a mi me vacilo bastante mas
<xander21c> tiene teclado real,
<xander21c> Android es menos restrictivo q el SDK de Apple
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> es kewl
<xander21c> lo vi en un video tambien me vacilo mas, me hizo acordar la interfase el N800
<nxvl> nah
<nxvl> tienes escritorios virtuales!!!
<nxvl> en el telefono!!!
<nxvl> y consola
<xander21c> es mas Linux??
<nxvl> y ssh
<nxvl> es bien gnome
<nxvl> tiene hasta la barrita arriba
<xander21c> G1 ?? o el N800
<nxvl> es bien cool
<nxvl> G1
<xander21c> ah
<xander21c> si puede me comentas el precio y yo averiguo como desbloquearlos :)
<xander21c> mi W200i tuvo una tumba acuatica
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-12
<dantrix> las
<brillantejcoh> las xander21c
<xander21c> Holas brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, tienes hotmail?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> mismo usuario At hotmail.com
<brillantejcoh> y puedes escribir msjes desde hot en tu ubuntu?
<xander21c> desde la web de hotmail??
<xander21c> no he pobrado, xq no lo uso masq para publicidad
<brillantejcoh> sip desde su bandeja
<Ddiods> Buenas,
<xander21c> Ddiods: Holas
<Ddiods> Hola xander, que tal?
 * xander21c a dormir
<xander21c> brillantejcoh: no puedo escribir el campo de mensaje :P
<xander21c> bueno siempre esta gmail
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<brillantejcoh> puto hotmail
<Ddiods> ???
<Ddiods> hola brillante... q fue?
<brillantejcoh> las Ddiods
<Ddiods> q tal? q haciendo?
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, pelando con hotmail
<Ddiods> brillantejcoh, peleando? por? no te deja escribir o q?
<brillantejcoh> eso no me deja esta %&3re
<Ddiods> sip, parece q hotmail bloquea el firefox de ubuntu, espera ahorita te doy la solucion
<Ddiods> http://kaeltas.blogspot.com/2008/11/como-arreglar-firefox-303-para-hotmail.html
<Ddiods> ahi, ahi dice como, es sencillo
<brillantejcoh> sip aer
<brillantejcoh> gracias Ddiods
<xander21c> nxvl: holas
<nxvl> hola
<xander21c> ayer estuve Stallman en la UIGV, estuvo de buen humos
<xander21c> *humor,
<xander21c> no choteo a nadie :)
<nxvl> lo oliste?
<xander21c> estuve bien cerca, no hubo emanacion dañina
<nxvl> que raro
<nxvl> :S
<nxvl> seguro era un imitador
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> santigo me dateo q esta con flaca, puede ser eso
<nxvl> WTF!?
<xander21c> me acaba de llamar un  pata q tuvo si cd en el FESOLI y me dice q formateo todo el disco
<xander21c> :P por lo visto la gente no lee
<nxvl> pa q les das tu fono
<xander21c> nxvl: ni idea, creo q lo tomo de la lista de distribucion de CDs
<xander21c> pero lo q me molesta es q la gente no se tome la molestia de leer
<nxvl> bienvenido a la realidad
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> aunq ayer aparecio un pata q me pregunto un monto el sabado
<xander21c> y lo instalo todo bien :) y busco en los foros las soluciones
<xander21c> en su laptop:)
<xander21c> Hola MagicFab
<MagicFab> xander21c, :)
<xander21c> q nuevas?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ya envie mi CV al correo q me dijiste pero todavia no me responde. Lo envie de mi correo at ubuntu dot com... si confirmas ke le llegó seria la voz :P
<nxvl> ni idea
<nxvl> aca estamos corriendo de un lado para otro
<nxvl> esta semana es una mierda en vdd
<nxvl> facil por eso no ha respondido
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: oks.. sino ke como mande del at ubuntu dot com... espero que le haya llegado... o haya pasado su antispam o algo
<miyasi> alguien sabe porque no ingresan correos cuando coloco el firewall
<xander21c> Holas
<TriniuM> hola como estan
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-13
<bobesponja> yo kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> bobesponja: aja ?
<bobesponja> kuadrosx: que tal el peru?
<kuadrosx> bobesponja: no se, vos sos el que vivis alla
<kuadrosx> y que la gente de este cana no lea tu twitter xD
<bobesponja> kuadrosx: lol
<kuadrosx> de peru solo laura en america
<kuadrosx> xD
<bobesponja> me encanta el peru, sino viviria alli
<bobesponja> kuadrosx: obvio microbio
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> que es el ubuntu
<kuadrosx> una distrubucion de linux
<kuadrosx> que es linux un sistema operativo
<bobesponja> kuadrosx: que es un sistema operativo?
<kuadrosx> que es un sistema operativo, un software que administra los recuersos de un computador
<kuadrosx> que es un computador
<kuadrosx> hmm
<bobesponja> kuadrosx: que son recuersos de un computador?
<bobesponja> el computador saca petrolio o algo asi?
<kuadrosx> son las cosas como el teclado, el monitor, la memoria ram(una cosas ahi)....
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> jajajajja
<bobesponja> aah, pero ya funciona mi teclador y mi monitor
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> y es gratuito el sistema operativo linux
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> es pesado o es ligero
<bobesponja> wYo7oJZBmjkL: no es gratuito, tienes que mandarme un cheque
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> osea se tiene que pagar es como microsoft
<kuadrosx> wYo7oJZBmjkL: no
<bobesponja> claro, pero puedes piratear como microsoft
<kuadrosx> lo podes usar sin pagar
<kuadrosx> pero no es gratuito :S es libro :)
<kuadrosx> libre*
<bobesponja> wYo7oJZBmjkL: ahi puedes buscar una version pirata de ubuntu en http://isohunt.com
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> a chevere
<kuadrosx> bobesponja: lol
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> uds creen si instalo ese sistema operativo acepte los drivers
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> que tengo
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> en un cd
<bobesponja> wYo7oJZBmjkL: ya viene con los drivers ubuntu
<bobesponja> o los descarga del intarweps
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> aya chevere  y acepta toda clase de programas que son para microsoft
<bobesponja> wYo7oJZBmjkL: en que trabajas? que tipo de programa necesitas?
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> ose mas reproductores de musica
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> de video con codecs especiales
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> programas comoa adobe
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> para creacion de webs
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> no se juegos
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> steam
<wYo7oJZBmjkL> a eso me refiero
<Ddiods> Buenas
<brillantejcoh> lad
<brillantejcoh> las Ddiods
<Ddiods> hola brillantejcoh, como te fue con el hotmail, te ayudo la pagina?
<brillantejcoh> pues con iceweacel no funka
<Ddiods> mmmm a ver dejame buscar vere que consigo
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods, me preguntaba como detectar a una maq en una red que cada vez que se conecta a internet redirecciona el hotmail
<Ddiods> que su pagina de inicio sea hotmail?
<brillantejcoh> nop, se bloquea
<brillantejcoh> toda la red
<brillantejcoh> para el acceso a hotmail
<Ddiods> (aqui al final del articulo explican como solucionar iceweasel http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6023147333.html)
<Ddiods> a ver si entendí... deseas bloquear el hotmail en toda la red?
<brillantejcoh> nop
<brillantejcoh> hay una maq que debe ser un virus, pues cada vez que se conecta bloquea el hotmail
<brillantejcoh> me preguntaba como detectar a una maq en una red que cada vez que se conecta a internet redirecciona el hotmail
<Ddiods> (esa pagina soluciono lo del hotmail)
<brillantejcoh> en firefox sip Ddiods
<Ddiods> ahhh ok, mmm si tu red tiene un firewall entre la red y el router, puedes leer el log del firewall y ver quien se conecto a hotmail
<Ddiods> sino, tendrias que usar un sniffer, un sniffer es un programa que rastrea los paquetes que viajan en la red, asi verias quien pidió conectarse a hotmail
<brillantejcoh> puede ser un snort
<Ddiods> no lo he probado.. pero parece bueno
<Ddiods> debo salir, entrare en una hora mas o menos, ahi te puedo ayudar mas.. nos vemos
<Ddiods> saludos
<krawek_> aja!!
<krawek_> hay alguien?
<brillantejcoh> krawek_,   las
<krawek_> brillantejcoh: me gustaria preparar masato, sabes como se hace?
<brillantejcoh> nop, sorry
<Ddiods> Buenas
<krawek_> buenas Ddiods
<krawek_> tu sabes como se prepara el masato?
<Ddiods> sip, la familia de mi mama es de la selva
<Ddiods> Masato - Wikipedia -> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masato
<krawek_> esta la receta?
<Ddiods> a ver.. ahorita te digo
<Ddiods> La preparación del masato es en base a yuca. Hierven la yuca con caña; una vez cocida, con un palo de madera se machaca hasta que se haga líquido. Después se le añade camote y maíz germinado fresco, ambos machacados, y agua. Luego se deja fermentar aproximadamente tres días para que genere el alcohol. Una vez fermentado, se cuela y queda listo para beber.
<Ddiods> porque lo preguntas?
<krawek_> y sabe bien?
<krawek_> voy a preparar
<Ddiods> si, es parecido a la chicha de jora
<Ddiods> mas facil q el masato es el chapo
<krawek_> oye pero en wikipedia dice que hay que masticarlo
<Ddiods> claro, esa es la preparación antigua, pero no creo q quieras probar la saliva de otro (a menos que sea tu novia o esposa), la receta que te he dado es la actual, 0% de saliva
<Ddiods> la de wikipedia es la preparacion tradicional, si lo deseas hazlo, pero será para que lo tomes tu sole
<Ddiods> solo*
<krawek_> con saliva parece mas interesante
<krawek_> y sabe mejor no?
<Ddiods> asi con saliva no he probado, pero no se, supongo q es mas "natural"
<Ddiods> la vas a preparar por algo en especial o solo curiosidad?
<krawek_> si, para un rito
<Ddiods> =O
<Ddiods> vas a matar a alguien?!?!?
<krawek_> porque preguntas?
<Ddiods> para denunciarte.. jejejeje
<krawek_> me quieres denunciar con la poli??
<krawek_> ah lo sabia
<Ddiods> espera no te muevas, te estor rastreando.. jejeje (mentira)
<Ddiods> es q es raro pedir la receta de eso, a menos q sea una tarea o algo asi
<Ddiods> lo mas q he preparado a sido chapo (similiar pero con platano y sin alcohol)
<krawek_> http://books.google.com.co/books?id=aLc4WicgPMYC&pg=PA423&lpg=PA423&dq=peru+rito+masato&source=web&ots=vL67IOZuVx&sig=t8eJ_gz_9yJiPyJx4ZyQ8YpxGFU&hl=es&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result
<Ddiods> mmm interesante, no habia leido ese libro
<Ddiods> supongo q el vomito viene al saber que alguien lo mastico antes.. guacala!
<Ddiods> y quien es "la afortunada" ? O es solo tarea?
<krawek_> no, el vomito es por la planta
<LeMartin> holas
<LeMartin> de que hablan?
<Ddiods> Hola
<krawek_> del delicioso masato previamente masticado
<Ddiods> hablamos de rituales, vomitos, bebidas, hiervas.. con algo de google y wikipedia
<Ddiods> guacala... repito, el que yo probe fue sin saliva
<krawek_> con saliba es bueno
<krawek_> saliba de la abuela
<Ddiods> con tal q no te venga un diente en el vaso.. jeeje
<LeMartin> jajaja
<LeMartin> bebidas espirituosas
<LeMartin> rituales y viajes astrales
<krawek_> exacto
<Ddiods> algo asi.. jeje (estoy empezar a pensar que krawek es medio satanista) jejjee
<krawek_> http://www.bibliaparajovenes.org/ << interesante
<LeMartin> ???
<krawek_> Ddiods: yo no, bobesponja es satanico
<Ddiods> interesante... yo quiero una...
<krawek_> http://www.enbuscadedios.com/
<bobesponja> jeje
<Ddiods> hola bob.. como esta patricio?
<krawek_> preguntale por gary
<LeMartin> http://www.sindioses.org/escepticismo/buenasmalascreer.html
<LeMartin> interesante, lo recomiendo
<bobesponja> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Europe_belief_in_god.png
<Ddiods> interesante...
<Ddiods> asisten a alguna iglesia?
<Ddiods> esta tb es buena -> http://www.antesdelfin.com/
<bobesponja> Ddiods: este lugar para tener sexo con niños?
<Ddiods> que?
<bobesponja> la iglesia Ddiods
<Ddiods> iglesia? Lugar donde los creyentes y fieles se reunen =)
<bobesponja> Ddiods: para tener sexo con niños?
<LeMartin> iglesia: lugar para manipular mentes
<krawek_> no bobesponja, solo cuando no hay nadie el lider hace eso
<bobesponja> krawek_: ah ok, me es dificil entender todos estos rituales raros
<Ddiods> no, es para aprender un poco mas sobre Dios
<krawek_> que aprendes Ddiods?
<bobesponja> krawek_: un poco mas
<LeMartin> de que dios hablan?
<LeMartin> hay muchos
<Ddiods> aprender sobre lo q Dios quiere para mi vida, aprender como piensa El, etc
<LeMartin> segun la cultura, pais, y epoca de la humanidad
<krawek_> que quiere para tu vida Ddiods?
<Ddiods> hablamos del unico Dios, creador del cielo y de la tierra, Jehova se le llama
<LeMartin> y Zeus?
<LeMartin> y el Inti?
<krawek_> habla de Ra
<bobesponja> LeMartin: no, solo exista un solo Dios, porque eso dice la biblia, y todo lo q dice la biblia porque es verdad de dios, y eso lo se porque esta escrito en la biblia
<LeMartin> porque tu dios debe ser el unico?
<bobesponja> oops
<bobesponja> LeMartin: no, solo exista un solo Dios, porque eso dice la biblia, y todo lo q dice la biblia es verdad de dios, y eso lo se porque esta escrito en la biblia
<bobesponja> ya
<Ddiods> krawek quiere lo mejor para mi vida y para la vida de cada uno, aunq en un principio no se entienda el porq de algunas cosas y nos parezca mal, al final siempre es lo mejor
<LeMartin> creo que estoy en el canal incorrecto
<krawek_> como sabes eso Ddiods?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: krawek es dios?
<bobesponja> lo sabia!
<Ddiods> ok.. corrijo:
<krawek_> lol
<Ddiods> krawek, Dios quiere lo mejor para mi vida y para la vida de cada uno, aunq en un principio no se entienda el porq de algunas cosas y nos parezca mal, al final siempre es lo mejor
<Ddiods> LeMartin, lo se porque lo he vivido, lo vivo cada día
<krawek_> como lo vives Ddiods?
<krawek_> di algo real
<krawek_> porque no entiendo
<kuadrosx> jo
<kuadrosx> Dios?
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: ese es tu dios
<krawek_> kuadrosx: no, Ddiods
<kuadrosx> sabias que hay varios?
<krawek_> el de los musulmanes, el de los egipcios, indigenas, etc...
<kuadrosx> se
<bobesponja> Ddiods: yo soy la reincarnacion de Elvis, lo se porque lo he vivido, lo vivo cada dia, cuando me levento en la maniana siento la presencia del king en mi
<kuadrosx> el de cada uno tambien
<kuadrosx> pero bueno
<kuadrosx> xD
<krawek_> bobesponja: you rock'
<LeMartin> bueno.. me voy,... tengo que hacer
<LeMartin> chaufa
<Ddiods> krawek, si se mencionan varios, cualquiera puede decir que es dios, pero demostrar que es Dios, ahi es donde fallan
<Ddiods> bye LeMartin
<krawek_> porque fallan?
<LeMartin> que el montruo espagethi volador este con ustedes
<LeMartin> el es el unico dios
<krawek_> el espaguetti es el verdadero?
<LeMartin> :P
<bobesponja> Ddiods: yo soy elvis, tienes que creerlo, resa y se realisara, si no se realisa es porque a veces actuo de manera misteriosas
<krawek_> que edad tiene Ddiods?
<bobesponja> segun la cientoligia, tiene al menos un million de anios su alma
<krawek_> despues de los 18 es dificil salir de la matrix
<Ddiods> krawek, porque ninguno de ellos se manifiesta, ejemplo, la hija de un amigo le detectaron al nacer un bulto en su vejiga, le dieron 1 mes de vida, esa niña tiene ahora 4 años, hay tomografias y fotos
<Ddiods> ni los medicos estan seguros como eso desaparecio de un dia para otro y sin tratamiento...
<krawek_> cienciologia en espaniol
<bobesponja> Ddiods: tambien conoscia a una hija asi, pero se murio
<bobesponja> eso significa que no exista?
<bobesponja> (dios)
<Ddiods> ok, yo puedo decir entonces q los peluqueros no existen porque yo veo gente en la calle con el cabello largo...
<kuadrosx> jaja
<bobesponja> Ddiods: yo he visto a michos peluqueros, nunca he visto a dios
<kuadrosx> frase de cajon
<krawek_> dios no puede crear una piedra tan pesada que el mismo no pueda levantar
<krawek_> nadie, nunca ha visto a dios, eso he leido
<bobesponja> en la biblia dice que 500 personas han visto a jesus
<krawek_> a menos que te drogues
<Ddiods> exacto 500 la vieron subir a los cielos
<krawek_> asi puedes verlos a todos
<krawek_> ahh o que seas ezquisofrenico
<bobesponja> o que te mientes a ti mismo
<Ddiods> la silla de tu casa, sabes que te aguantra en cuanto te sientes, no? como lo sabes, si no ves la fuerza que tiene.. solo sabes q esta ahi
<Ddiods> aguanta*
<krawek_> Ddiods: porque moises despues de bajar con la tabla de los mandamientos, que dice "no mataras", mata a alguien?
<kuadrosx> [23:22] <Ddiods> exacto 500 la vieron subir a los cielos <-- muchos han visto los actos de david coperfile(como es escriba)
<Ddiods> moises mata? a quien?
<krawek_> Ddiods: a alguien que fue a recoger unos lenos
<bobesponja> coperfield
<kuadrosx> segun la biblia dios mato a mas de 2 millones de personas
<krawek_> para cocinar
<krawek_> Ddiods: luego de eso saquea un pueblo
<krawek_> dejaron a las mujeres y ninios vivos
<kuadrosx> sin contar muertes colectivas
<kuadrosx> osea, el dilubio y esas cosas
<krawek_> pero moises dice: "porque los dejaron vivos???"
<kuadrosx> no krawek_
<krawek_> "matenlos y guarden a las mujeres virgenes para ustedes"
<kuadrosx> es que dios estaba equivocado
<krawek_> Palabra de Dios
<bobesponja> moises si que era un pimp
<kuadrosx> en el nuevo testamento cambio de parecer
<kuadrosx> sabelo
<krawek_> Jesus mato al Dios antiguo?
<kuadrosx> dios es medio humano
<Ddiods> a ver por partes...
<Ddiods> pregunte uno a la vez..
<kuadrosx> tiene Ira, rencor, se sinente feliz
<bobesponja> jesus dice que tienes que odiar a tu madre y a tus padre
<kuadrosx> segun la biblia, no
<krawek_> Ddiods: porque una de las historias de jesus cuenta que una persona entrego a su hija virgen a una multitud para que la violaran? eso es bueno?
<krawek_> cambio a la hija por un desconocido
<Ddiods> krawek, en q historia?
<Ddiods> bob, en q parte lo dice?
<krawek_> una de las tantas historias de jesus
<bobesponja> Ddiods: http://scripturetext.com/luke/14-26.htm
<krawek_> no recuerdo la seccion exacta de la biblia
<Ddiods> no, especifica q historia exactamente, pero de Jesus mismo.. no hay, dame mas datos de la historia a ver si recuerdo
<krawek_> donde hay una biblia online, yo la busco
<bobesponja> If any man cometh unto me, and hateth not his own father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple.
<bobesponja> si no odias a tu familia, no puedes seguir a jesus
<bobesponja> lucas 14:26
<krawek_> es contradiccion
<bobesponja> Si alguno viene a mí, y no aborrece a su padre y madre, a su mujer e hijos, a sus hermanos y hermanas, y aun hasta su propia vida, no puede ser mi discípulo.
<Ddiods> ok, en castellano dice: Si alguno viene á mí, y no aborrece á su padre, y madre, y mujer, é hijos, y hermanos, y hermanas, y aun también su vida, no puede ser mi discípulo.
<bobesponja> Ddiods: osea que jesus era un emo que odiaba a la vida y a su familia
<kuadrosx> xD
<bobesponja> y se sucidio, como un buen emo que era
<Ddiods> en elcontexto (leyendo versiculos antes y depues) veras que es una comparacion entre Jesus y tu familia, y tu debes "preferir" a Jesus por delante de tu familia, ademas aborrecer no es odiar es como cuando tienes algo que aprecias y lo dejas, eso es aborrecer
<krawek_> Ddiods: http://www.biblia12.com/numeros-31-n4.html
<krawek_> y les dijo Moisés: ¿Por qué habéis dejado con vida a todas las mujeres? 16 He aquí, por consejo de Balaam ellas fueron causa de que los hijos de Israel prevaricasen contra Jehová en lo tocante a Baal-peor, por lo que hubo mortandad en la congregación de Jehová. 17 Matad, pues, ahora a todos los varones de entre los niños; matad también a toda mujer que haya conocido varón carnalmente. 18 Pero a todas las niñas entre las mujeres, que no
<krawek_> hayan conocido varón, las dejaréis con vida.
<krawek_> esta suavizado eso
<krawek_> cuando lo lei sonaba peor
<krawek_> pero bueno, ordena matar a los ninios
<krawek_> y mujeres no-virgenes
<krawek_> eso es bueno?
<Ddiods> ok, en la antiguedad era la mujer la criaba a los hijos, la hija aprendia todo de la mujer. El pueblo de Israel habia pecado contra Dios al tener hijos con otras tribus, como la mama criaba a los hijos, los hijos aprendieron las malas costumbres de las mamas
<krawek_> y?
<krawek_> Ddiods: estas de acuerdo con matar los ninos?
<krawek_> tu los matarias?
<Ddiods> para evitar que se repitiera entonce se mato a todos los niños varones (para evitar que se levanten contra Israel) y a toda mujer que no sea niña para evitar que ensucien la mente de los niños de Israel
<krawek_> Ddiods: estas de acuerdo con eso?
<krawek_> sea las razones que sean
<krawek_> Ddiods: moises acababa de recibir la orden "no mataras"
<xander21c> WTF?? d q hablan??
<Ddiods> digamos que tu matas al papa del niño del vecino, el niño no querra vengarse de ti cuando crezca?
<Ddiods> Hola xander =D es un pequeño debate sobre Dios y el hombre =)
<Ddiods> te unes?
<xander21c> los asunto religiosos suelen ser delicados
<xander21c> cual es el debate??
<xander21c> exactamente? si existe si no existe? si es bueno o no??
<Ddiods> krawe y bobesponja ponen en duda la justicia de Dios y yo no
<xander21c> humm yo creo q es algo  lenta pero ella, y es medio poetica a veces
<bobesponja> xander21c: Ddiods pone en duda la justicia de FSM y yo y krawek_ no
<kdrx> plop
<Ddiods> jajaja
<kdrx> kai
<krawek__> ah me cai
<krawek__> =(
<Ddiods> te dolio? jeje
<krawek__> Ddiods: moises acababa de recibir la orden "no mataras", porque mata?
<krawek__> Ddiods: la biblia dice que mates a quien no crea en dios, o blasfeme como bobesponja, tu lo matarias?
<Ddiods> krawek en que parte dice q deba matarlos?
<bobesponja> si, matarias a una esponja? si eso no es diabolico no se que es
<krawek__> en muchas
<Ddiods> dime una
<bobesponja> deutoronomy
<krawek__> es que no lees la biblia Ddiods?
<Ddiods> y Moises mata por orden de Dios, pues los madianitas habian corrompido al pueblo de Israel y nuevamente para evitar que se repita, para proteger a su pueblo Dios da esa orden
<Ddiods> si la leo, peor dame un ejemplo, hasta donde yo he leido no dice q deba matarlos por no creer
<Ddiods> pero*
<krawek__> 24:16 Quien blasfeme el Nombre de Yahveh, será muerto; toda la comunidad lo lapidará. Sea forastero o nativo, si blasfema el Nombre, morirá.
<krawek__> por ejemplo
<krawek__> leviticos
<kdrx> se
<kdrx> por eso hay que matar a los gay y lesbianas
<krawek__> 9 Si alguien insulta a su padre o a su madre, será castigado con la muerte: él ha insultado a su padre y a su madre, y por eso su propia sangre caerá sobre él.
<krawek__> 10 Si un hombre comete adulterio con la mujer de su prójimo, los dos serán castigados con la muerte.
<krawek__> Si un hombre se acuesta con otro hombre como si fuera una mujer, los dos cometen una cosa abominable; por eso serán castigados con la muerte y su sangre caerá sobre ellos.
<krawek__> todos en levitico
<krawek__> pero mas alla de eso
<krawek__> la pregunta es directa, Ddiods tu los matarias?
<Ddiods> yo no veo que diga.. "y lo mataran" pero si aquellas personas merecen la muerte por lo q han echo, pero aun asi Dios les dió una ultima oportunidad... Jesus
<xander21c> q tire el primer rocon el q este libre de roches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<krawek__> Ddiods: la pregunta
<bobesponja> Ddiods: "No penséis que he venido para abrogar la ley o los profetas; no he venido para abrogar, sino para cumplir. Porque de cierto os digo que hasta que pasen el cielo y la tierra, ni una jota ni una tilde pasará de la ley, hasta que todo se haya cumplido" (Mt:5:17-18)
<Ddiods> no, no mataria por que no creen, mas bien me esforsaria mas porque crean
<bobesponja> osea que jesus soporta 100% el antiguo testamiento
<krawek__> Ddiods: pregunta directa, crees que esta bien matar a ninios y mujeres que no creen en tu Dios ?
<krawek__> como lo hizo moises
<krawek__> y ademas guardar las virgenes para violarlas?
<xander21c> el nuevo testamento es LTS y soporta al antiguo :)
<Ddiods> exacto , Jesus no vino a cambiar la ley si no a explicarla a ampliarla
<Ddiods> AMEN xander!
<xander21c> krawek_ matar un ser un humano no se justifica
<krawek__> xander21c: es palabra de dios
<xander21c> menos un niño,
<krawek__> de TU Dios
<Ddiods> krawek, no los mato porque no creian, los mato para evitar que se repitiera el pecado de Israel, y no, no violaron a las niñas, las dieron en adopcion y fueron criadas con las costumbres de Israel
<krawek__> Ddiods: dice que guardaron las mujeres virgenes para ellos
<krawek__> eso es en sentido de sexo
<krawek__> explicitamente
<xander21c> la biblia es una guia no un norma rigida, a mi parecer, sino recuerden la edad media
<krawek__> xander21c Ddiods para que sirve la biblia?
<xander21c> si fuera tal, Jesus hubiera sido terminator
<bobesponja> xander21c: dios es perfecto, entonces la biblia es perfecta, si no es perfecta es que no dios no es perfecto es que la biblia es falsa y entonces dios no exista
<bobesponja> oops
<xander21c> la biblia fue transcrita y traducida por hombres puede tener bugs
<bobesponja> xander21c: dios es perfecto, entonces la biblia es perfecta, si no es perfecta es que dios no es perfecto y que la biblia es falsa y entonces dios no exista
<Ddiods> nuevamente en la antiguedad las mujeres solo eran de un varon, nada de divorcios o algo por el estilo, entonces una mujer que no es virgen quiere decir que ya esta casada y no puede entregarse a otro hombre, en cambio una virgen si, pues aun no tiene marido
<bobesponja> Ddiods: una mujer puede hacer lo que le da la ganas
<Ddiods> la biblia es la palabra de Dios, es lo q Dios quiere decirnos
<xander21c> bobesponja: +1
<bobesponja> Ddiods: prueba?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: no, fuck pruebas, solo evidencias dame
<xander21c> Ddiods: con confio en el equipo de traduccion de la biblia
<Ddiods> xander, si es un libro escrito en mas de 1000 años por distintas personas en distintos lugares del mundo, y aun asi es perfecta
<Ddiods> xander, entonces aprendamos latin y griego y leamos la Biblia tal y como fue escrita, alguno me sigue?
<krwk> Ddiods: entonces matarias por tu dios
<xander21c> Ddiods: no sera hebreo y arameo??
<krwk> estrellarias aviones contra torres por tu dios
<Ddiods> nuevamente, no mataria
<krwk> esta justificado
<bobesponja> Ddiods: jaja, los musulmanes dicen que el koran es perfecto, los hindus igual, que hace que la biblia es mas perfecta?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: porque, a mi mas me gusta el paraiso musulman de las 70 virgenes que el paraiso cristiano aburrido donde pasas la eternidad chupandola a jesus
<krwk> Ddiods ya no puede salir de matrix =(
<krwk> ha sido consumido y esta perdido
<xander21c> seria gracioso q se descubra q todas las religiones metieron la pata
<krwk> xander21c: ya se descubrio
<Ddiods> el koran fue escrito por un hombre, el libro de los hindus igual, la biblia fue escrita por distintas personas en distintas epocas por mas de 1000 años, no tiene errores, ni contradicciones, todo lo q esta escrito ahi se a cumplido o se cumplira.. busca un libro igual y hablamos
<krwk> JA
<krwk> no tiene contradicciones...
<bobesponja> Ddiods: tiene muchos errores y contradiciones
<xander21c> krwk:  la demostración cientifica es hecha por hombres puede ser arbitraria
<krwk> hay que querer ser ciego para no verlo
<krwk> xander21c: quieres que la demostracion la haga tu dios?
<krwk> Ddiods: contradicciones: http://skepticsannotatedbible.com/contra/by_name.html
<xander21c> quizas en la version 0.5 del mundo :P por ultimo el 2018 segun los mayas fuimos
<krwk> encuentra una que no sea contradiccion
<Ddiods> ok, sigo en la casa de mi amigo y parece q ya quiere dormir.. denme 15 minutos, llego a mi casa y la seguimos ;)
<Ddiods> krwk, si he leido ese articulo, llegando a mi casa te lo contesto, denme 15 minutos
<Ddiods> nos vemos;)
<bobesponja> krwk: en 15 minutos vamos a tener la respuesta de la existencia de dios =)
<xander21c> Ddiods: ha hablo el todo poderoso, si regresas y no estamos gana krwk
<krwk> looool
<krwk> Ddiods: crees en adan y eva?
<Ddiods> si quieres saber si mi Dios existe o no, pidele que se te muestre, dile "Dios, quiero conocerte, saber q existes" veras que sucede...
<krwk> tu xander21c?
<xander21c> krwk: esa no me la creo Darwin corazon
<Ddiods> si creo
<bobesponja> Ddiods: acabo de hacerlo, no funciono
<krwk> Ddiods: y que la tierra tiene 6000 anios?
<Ddiods> ok, me voy, una chiquita, evolucionismo, si venimos de los monos.. porque nuestro ADN es mas parecido al de la rata?
<Ddiods> ya vengo
<Ddiods> bye
<bobesponja> y adam vivia con los dinosaurios? eso piense Palin, una gran mujer que adoro
<krwk> xander21c: no puedes creer en darwin y dios
<krwk> es absurdo
<krwk> *en la teoria de darwin
<xander21c> krwk: claro q si, Tengo libre albedrio! :P
<xander21c> Evolution Rules,
<xander21c> !!!
<krwk> si tienes razon
<krwk> religion = delirio colectivo
<xander21c> por ultimo los seres humanos a veces somos peores q ratas asi q
<bobesponja> xander21c: no existe el libre albedrio, si existe significa que dios no sabe lo que va a pasar? entonces no es todo poderoso porque se sopone que lo sabe todo, entonces no exista, si Dios sabe lo que va a pasar, no hay libre albedrio
<xander21c> lo q puede ser es q pueda ver todas las posibilidades de las diferentes desciones
<bobesponja> xander21c: por fin, sabe lo que va a pasar o no?
<xander21c> debe tener varios clausters
<xander21c> mas q google
<bobesponja> xander21c: si lo sabe, no hay libre albedrio
<bobesponja> es simple
<bobesponja> como es todo poderoso, es que lo sabe
<bobesponja> entonces no tienes libre albedrio
<xander21c> no me obliga solo ve, pero ya sabe q pasa en cada variacion de la desción
<krwk> dios no es todo poderoso
<xander21c> segun lo q escoja
<krwk> no puede crear una piedra tan grande que el mismo no pueda levantar
<bobesponja> xander21c: el te ha creado de tal manera que sabe como vas a actuar, entonces no hay libre albedrio
<RoAkSoAx> para algunos cientificos dios no es mas que la creación el hombre.. para otros... la existencia de dios no ha sido comprobada todavia
<krwk> xander21c: http://the-geek.org/docs/improbdios.html
<krwk> xander21c: leelo
<xander21c> bobesponja : si es asi, espero q el apocalipsis sea literal
<krwk> la biblia no sirve para nada
<krwk> si puedes seleccionar que es bueno y que es malo, no sirve
<xander21c> krwk: lo leo mañana,
<krwk> de ninguna manera
<krwk> xander21c: tu porque crees en tu dios?
<bobesponja> krwk: por eso cree en su dios http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PkvGd0l5Vo
<bobesponja> porque la fe es un accidente
<krwk> algun argumento diferente a una percepcion propia?
<bobesponja> krwk: ejime46 es muy bueno, sus videos son chevere
<xander21c> krwk: q permitio el internet :P
<bobesponja> mira su channel http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ejime46&view=videos  krwk
<krwk> hay quienes dicen que creen "lo han sentido"
<krwk> creen porque *
<RoAkSoAx> la biblia simplemente es cuestion de percepciones
<krwk> pero eso no es diferente a un ezquisofrenico que se cree napoleon
<RoAkSoAx> pa un creyente la biblia dice muchas cosas, pa los semi creyentes la biblia dice algunas cosas otras no... pa los no creyentes la biblia no dice nada
<krwk> no se puede ser semi-creyente
<RoAkSoAx> y ccada quien la interpreta de manera diferente
<krwk> traiciona la religion, traiciona la ciencia
<krwk> son los peores de todos
<RoAkSoAx> krwk, semi-creyente: creo en dios, no en la biblia pq está hecha por el hombre.. aunke algunas cosas pueden ser ciertas :P
<krwk> esos son los violadores
<bobesponja> RoAkSoAx: si se interpreta de varias maneras, como cualquier libro de fantasia
<RoAkSoAx> bobesponja, si es cierto... cada quien cada qreligion o culto tiene su forma de interpretar... pero lo q importa es como cada quien se sienta ... consigo mismo
<RoAkSoAx> si pa uno la biblia es su guia.. bien
<RoAkSoAx> si pa otros el desarrollo de software es su bibla
<RoAkSoAx> mejor aun :P
<krwk> dios: puedes hacer lo que quieras pero al final pagaras por tus pecados y te quemaras en el infierno
<krwk> porque dios permite entonces que hagamos lo que queramos?
<xander21c> para ver cuantos tarados la joden, quizas? o es matrix probandones
<xander21c> o todo esto es un sueño
<xander21c> o somos celulas dentro de otro cuerpo,
<xander21c> etc....
<xander21c> q el colisionador nos destruya de una para averiguar
<xander21c> q hay mas alla y decirnos los unos a los otros: te lo dije :P
<krwk> "Dios dice haz lo que quieras, pero toma la decisión incorrecta y serás torturado por toda la eternidad en el infierno. Esto, señor, no es libre albedrío. Sería semejante a un hombre que le dice a su novia: haz lo que desees, pero si eliges dejarme te seguiré el rastro y te volaré los sesos. Cuando un hombre dice esto, lo llamamos un psicópata, y pedimos a gritos que sea encarcelado o ejecutado. Cuando Dios dice esto mismo, lo llamamos 'amor' y
<krwk> construimos iglesias en su honor."
<RoAkSoAx> krwk, quien creo a dios?? lo has visto?? has hablado con el???
<krwk> RoAkSoAx: esa pregunta, mi amigo, es mas dificil de contestar que la pregunta original
<RoAkSoAx> por eso
<krwk> se sabe que entre mas complejo sea algo, mas improbable es
<RoAkSoAx> entonces si vamos por el lado cientifico... ver para creer... entonces... diso puede existir como no puede hacerlo...
<krwk> dios es tan complejo que es 100% improbable
<RoAkSoAx> si vamos del lado religiosos si existe dios, aunke ellols tampoco pueden responder kien kreo a dios
<krwk> RoAkSoAx: leiste el articulo?
<krwk> RoAkSoAx: superman existe
<krwk> lo he visto
<krwk> demuestrame que no es asi....
<krwk> no te puedo demostrar que no existe, pero te puedo dar razones de porque es improbable
<krwk> 1000000 razones
<krwk> toneladas de razones
<RoAkSoAx> muchcaos muy interesante la conversa
<RoAkSoAx> mñana la seguimso si kieresn
<RoAkSoAx> pero me tengo ke kitar
<krwk> miedo.
<rOnEyp> todo por el masato
<rOnEyp> XD
<krwk> xander21c: mas "alla" no hay nada
<xander21c> es posible
<krwk> es increible como los cristianos viven una vida mediocre esperando el "mas alla"
<krwk> xander21c: posible? como?
<krwk> xander21c: tu quien eres?
<krwk> acaso no eres el acumulado de conocimientos y experiencias que has vivido?
<xander21c> krwk: depende del dia
<krwk> xander21c: si maniana pierdes todos tus conocimientos, sigues siendo tu?
<krwk> conocimientos y experiencias
<krwk> piensalo
<xander21c> obiamente me quedo vacio, pero no es gran perdida, tendran q buscar a alguien q organice los eventos
<xander21c> pero en fin eso es posible a una contución de distancia :P
<Ddiods> Buenas.. disculpen la memoria
<krwk> xander21c: eres tu o no?
<xander21c> yo soy yo
<krwk> xander21c: si pierdes los conocimientos y experiencias?
<xander21c> y me chupan el cerebro no sere yo, psiquicamente
<xander21c> pero si fisicamente
<krwk> xander21c: estas bromeando?
<krwk> porque en verdad quiero dar razones por las que el "mas alla" no existe
<xander21c> no
<krwk> las preguntas son simples y claras
<krwk> si crees que despues de perder todos tus conocimientos y experiencias, podrias decir "soy yo", dilo
<xander21c> no del todo
<Ddiods> Ahhh q lindo.. el tema negrito el awn debajo.. el cubito... la libertad.. q bueno regresar a Ubuntu Linux :D
<diegoe> alguien me prometió sangre
<diegoe> he venido por sangre
<Ddiods> Hola diegoe
<krwk> diegoe es satanico?
<diegoe> nxvl: vienes por la sangre tmb?
<krwk> o cristiano!!?
<xander21c> nxvl: estas de buen o mal humor?
<krwk> nxvl es chica?
<krwk> ah no
<diegoe> ok ya comienza a pagar el ingresar a este canal
<Ddiods> ok.. creo q antes q nada hay q presentarse.. no?
<nxvl> what!?
 * diegoe saca la canchita
<nxvl> esto merece...
<diegoe> nxvl: sí lo q leíste
<diegoe> nxvl: no alto, alto
<diegoe> veamos qué más pasa
<diegoe> nxvl: espera! que lleguen las propagandas!
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> ahora si estoy listo
<diegoe> :D
<diegoe> cough cough cough
<Ddiods> ejem!
<diegoe> nxvl: radio utpinux pone una de chabelos
<nxvl> radia wtf!?
<xander21c> Bueno continuaran con la discucion o pasamos al otro punto: KDE rulez!!
<diegoe> nxvl: utpinux.
<krwk> KDE rocKs
<nxvl> diegoe: q es eso?
<diegoe> xander21c: eres un floro, dónde está la sangre?
<nxvl> diegoe: ah! dead lug
<diegoe> nxvl: pues parece q tienen su propia radio... estoy oyendo ahorita
<xander21c> diegoe: mira el log
<diegoe> xander21c: url!
<xander21c> diegoe: no la se, te lo paso
<diegoe> ok manda manda
<nxvl> el log de que?
 * diegoe buscando material para su gran post anti comunidad
<nxvl> como el post anti-canonical q lei ahora
<nxvl> es tan gracioso
<nxvl> si crees que hay gente q hace post sin sentido
<nxvl> no has leido este
<nxvl> nisiquiera tiene coherencia entre sus ideas
<Ddiods> a ver da la url
<diegoe> xander21c: dude, pidgin no funca nunca para nada
<diegoe> manda por mail
<nxvl> basicamente dice: "Canonical destruye el mercado de los payed linux distros, mark es evil xq es millonario y no le tiene que rendir cuenta de sus inversiones a nadie sino a el mismo"
<nxvl> http://www.happyassassin.net/2008/10/28/why-i-dont-like-canonical/
<xander21c> diegoe: ya ta
<xander21c> lastima pense q la discusion daba para mas
<xander21c> habra q re animarla
<nxvl> ya esta q?
<krwk> son comunistas
<diegoe> nxvl: tl;dr
<nxvl> carajo no entiendo nada
<krwk> los que hacen esos posts
<krwk> no les agrada la empresa privada
<nxvl> voy a empezar a kickear gente
<xander21c> La Evolucion es lo maximo, Adan y Eva no fueron nunca , Palin es una ignorante
<krwk> nxvl: relajate amigo
<krwk> 12:30am
<Ddiods> xander.. que forma de reanimarla..
<nxvl> heh, y el eslavon perdido existe -> cuasi
<krwk> no se quien podria creer en adan y eva
<diegoe> necesitamos a sandino para q ponga órden
<nxvl> diegoe: oe, el consolig le hize berrinche a kkfucca
<nxvl> diegoe: no le gusto su mail a la lista del plug y se sentio ofendido
<krwk> en realidad, no se quien podria creer en la biblia... pero existen
<diegoe> hehehehe
<diegoe> es q se pasó de lorna también
<diegoe> el hatemail no se fwdea a una lista
<bobesponja> xander21c: por fin, crees en la biblia o no?
<Ddiods> yo creo
<xander21c> no del todo
<diegoe> nxvl: fue bien lorna todo ese thread, como todo en la lista de l-plug
<xander21c> solo las partes q parecen lord of the rings
<bobesponja> Ddiods: hasta que adan vivo con los dinosorios?
<diegoe> :-)
<nxvl> la biblia es la mejor novela de SciFi escrita hasta ahora
<nxvl> y la iglesia es una mafia
<krwk> hay mejores novelas
<diegoe> continuando con lo productivo de esta discusión
<diegoe> FEDORA ES PAJA
<bobesponja> nxvl: no, yo creo que es muy mala novela
<xander21c> nxvl: el vaticano esta en italia , q esperabas
<bobesponja> xander21c: buena comida
<nxvl> diegoe: no se, no sigo la lista, solo lei ese post xq santiago vino INDIGNADISIMO a pedir el fono de genaro
<xander21c> el KAMASUTRA la supera :P
<nxvl> bobesponja: no si la lees como lo que es: una novela
<krwk> tiene historias buenas
<Ddiods> solo lo toman como una novela?
<nxvl> si la tratas de leer como la verdad universal, es una mierda
<diegoe> nxvl: vino a dónde
<nxvl> pero como novela es buena
<nxvl> diegoe: por gtalk
<diegoe> ahhhhhh
<krwk> Ddiods: es fantasia
<nxvl> diegoe: me hablo a decirme que tenia que hablar con el URGENTE que estaba indignado xq habia ofendido a consolig en l-plug
<Ddiods> nxvl: y porq no podria ser una verdad universal?
<nxvl> Ddiods: es facil
<bobesponja> Ddiods: yo la tomo como papel para limpiarme el culo, que me es muy util en estos dias que tengo amebes, hablando de eso, porque dios ha creado a los amebes?
<nxvl> Ddiods: has leido como es la "creacion"?
<Ddiods> nxvl, si he leido
<nxvl> Ddiods: basicamente dios creo todo en 6 dias y descanzando el 7mo, no?
<Ddiods> exacto
<nxvl> Ddiods: en ese proceso tambien creo a los animales que tenemos ahora, cierto?
<diegoe> nxvl: a mí me pareció lornasa ese mail, yo no sé la verdad por qué la idea de que hay cmpetencia, barcamp fue un evento de la argolla twitter+blogger
<Ddiods> los actuales y los extintos
<diegoe> cosolig era mainstream
<diegoe> eran públicos distintos
<nxvl> diegoe: y tambien creo los fosiles de dinosaurios?
<nxvl> diegoe: completamente
<nxvl> diegoe: el huevonaso que mando el mail diciendo q xq hacian 2 no tenia idea de lo que hablaba
<diegoe> era un random foo, plz
<krwk> de ser asi, dios es el embustero mas grande de todos los tiempos
<Ddiods> no creo los fosiles, creo a los dinosaurios
<nxvl> Ddiods: y cuando expulso a adan y a eva del "paraiso" tambien les quito el don de comunicacion?
<diegoe> como cuando nos trollearon que invo+gnome era una conspiración gnomera
<krwk> no me gustaria creer en un dios asi
<nxvl> Ddiods: y los retrocedio al primer eslabon de la cadena evolutiva despues del eslavon perdido?
<Ddiods> explicate
<nxvl> la biblia es un monton de historias ireales y jesus era un vendedor de humo
<diegoe> xander21c: oe no me afana tu pelea
<nxvl> diegoe: exacto, yo tampoco se quien carajo era
<nxvl> krwk: plz! dios que tiene que ver en esto
<xander21c> diegoe: hace un rato estaba mejor
<nxvl> krwk: dios no escribio la biblia
<nxvl> krwk: fueron un monton de humanos mafiosos que querian tener el poder sobre todas las cosas
<diegoe> nxvl: igual no sé por qué se arañan los dos lados, si al final es como pelear vim con kde
<diegoe> no tiene el menor sentido
<diegoe> pero la gente necesita algo q leer y escribir todos los días
<nxvl> krwk: y condenaban a los verdaderos cientificos que los desmentian
<xander21c> Ganesha es lo maximo, seguido de tux y el elefante de php!
<diegoe> es como ser blogger, pero por mailing list
<nxvl> diegoe: lo unico paja fue q le cayo a Pachas gratis
<diegoe> hahaha, ah sí
<diegoe> debemos hacer alguna cosa más concreta para arreglar esto de la gente posera
<diegoe> lástima q nunca dejarán de haber inocentes q les compren el humo
<Ddiods> la Biblia fue escrita por varias personas, te doy la razon, pero fue escrita en mas de 1000 años, por distintas personas, en distintos lugares, como es q no hay errores?
<diegoe> recomiendo #apesol si quieren una mecha de verdad
<krwk> Ddiods: no hay errores?
<diegoe> #ubuntu-pe está re-fome
<krwk> hay montones de errores
<nxvl> diegoe: no, alla no tengo op :P
<diegoe> xander21c: te me caes amis
<Ddiods> nxvl y poq la pregunta de los dinosaurios
<krwk> de hecho dice que la tierra es plana
<diegoe> nxvl: pero la mecha está buena
<nxvl> Ddiods: xq esta llena de incosistencias historicas
<Ddiods> krwk, no dice q la tierra es redonda
<nxvl> Ddiods: nunca habla de dinosaurios
<nxvl> Ddiods: pinta las cosas como su fueran los animales de ahora
<diegoe> chesu se acabó la mecha al lado
<krwk> Ddiods: si, no lo dice
<nxvl> ademas, en la epoca que se escribio no se tenia evidencia de la existencia de los dinosaurios
<xander21c> diegoe: cual mecha?
<krwk> Ddiods: 2. no puedes escribir sobre algo que paso hace 200 anios y que nunca se escribio
<krwk> asi se escribio la biblia
<diegoe> xander21c: poisonous people q no se da cuenta de qe es poisonous people y cuando le dicen q no sea huevón se raya
<krwk> 200 anios despues de que pasaron las cosas, se escribio
<krwk> imaginate escribir sobre algo que le paso a tu familia hace 200 anios
<nxvl> Ddiods: con lo que si estoy de acuerdo es que dios creo todo, en el sentido que los humanos crearon lo que conocemos ahora dadas todas las buenas intenciones, moral, valores, comunicacion y bla bla bla, lo cual para mi es dios
<diegoe> xander21c: oe al márgen, bien que ya tengan discusiones tan idiotas por acá, eso quiere decir q han reunido una masa crítica como para comenzar a tener "de todo"
<krwk> que bases reales hay para escribir eso?
<Ddiods> nxvl si lo menciona, el libro de Job hace referencia a uno de ellos, y si nuevamente tienes razon no habia evidencia, pero aun asi se escribio sobre ello, quien se los conto?
<nxvl> no, no los menciona en ningun momento en realidad
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> se fue
<nxvl> bueno me voy
<Ddiods> sry.. lapsus con la ventanita
<Ddiods> ok nxvl, nos vemos ;)
<nxvl> hay que trabajar manha ay estoy tirandome el ancho de banda de la actualizacion de firmware del psp
<nxvl> y quiero jugar
<nxvl> me fui!
<krwk> Ddiods: http://the-geek.org/docs/improbdios.html
<diegoe> xander21c: troll!
<xander21c> diegoe: entre otras cosas
<Ddiods> jajaja
 * xander21c to sleep
<Ddiods> y... q hacen?
<Ddiods> mmm hay alguien?
<krwk> 7
<Ddiods> 7 ?.. espera un si o un hola.. pero bueno
<krwk> 7 personas
<krwk> ah 6, ubuntulog es un bot
<Ddiods> ahhh
<Ddiods> plop!
<krwk> Ddiods: las probabilidades de que exista un dios son casi nulas
<krwk> piensalo
<Ddiods> y porq no podria existir?
<kdrx> Dios?
<Ddiods> sip
<kdrx> y Dios tiene Dios?
<Ddiods> Dios es Dios
<Ddiods> porq no creer en Dios?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: porque no seria allah o juju o buda o shiva o inti o los otros miles de dios en que nadie mas cree porque las civilisaciones que defendian esas mentiras se han muerto con sus dioses
<bobesponja> y igual pasara con el dios de los cristianos
<bobesponja> y luego del dios cristianos, habra otro dioses
<bobesponja> pero siempre habra gente como nosotros para decir que son mentiras estupidas
<Ddiods> han pasado mas de 4000 años y Dios no ha desaparecido es mas, han aumentado los creyentes
<bobesponja> Ddiods: ha passado 6000 anios para buda
<bobesponja> no ha desaparecido es mas, han aumentado los creyentes
<Ddiods> pero Buda murio.. y ahi quedo, Dios esta vivo
<bobesponja> Ddiods: jesus murio, y ahi quedo
<Ddiods> permita q te corrija, resucito al tercer día y luego se presentó a sus dicipulos y luego 500 personas lo vieron subir al cielo
<bobesponja> Ddiods: los judios y mas de 2 biliones de personas no creen en eso
<bobesponja> Ddiods: y shiva mato a un elefante, corto su cabeza y la puso sobre un ninio, luego este ninio se cambio en dios, eso un billion de indios de india lo creen igual que tu crees que jesus resucito
<bobesponja> Ddiods: pero tu no crees en esta historia tonta del bebito elefante, sabes porque? porque nadie la metio en tu cabeza cuando eras mas joven y suceptible a creer cualquier cosa que te cuentan tus padres
<krwk> es una esponja el cerebro de los ninios
<Ddiods> yo tome esta desicion a los 18 años
<Ddiods> todos hemos oido historias de Jesus y de Dios de pequeños, pero depende de cada uno si es q quiere ir mas alla y conocer la verdad
<bobesponja> como yo no creo que un fantasma emabarazo a una mujer y que luego el hijo se sucidio y se cambio en un zombi
<krwk> cual es la "verdad" ?
<krwk> la verdad es que dios no existe y no pasa nada despues de morir
<bobesponja> Ddiods: no hay mas pruebas que jesus recusito de que el bebito con cara de elefante es un dios
<Ddiods> que Dios existe, que Jesus vino a este mundo a salvarte del pecado, de la muerte, vino por ti
<krwk> las religiones sirvne para manipular a la gente
<krwk> como me salvo del pecado?
<Ddiods> vamos a Jerusalen si deseas, veras una tumba vacia, veras el pozo de donde Jesus le pidió agua a la mujer, veras cada parte de la vida de Jesus que indica la Biblia, pues son lugares q existen y estan ahi para demostrar que es verdad
<bobesponja> Ddiods: dios nos ha creado como somos, para que necesita a matar a su propio hijo para salvernos, no puede salvarnos de una vez? y si no le gusta como somos, porque nos ha creado asi con el pecado? no es todo poderoso?
<krwk> Ddiods: eso no es una prueba
<krwk> a quien queria impresionar jesus?
<krwk> fue el acusado, el juez, y el jurado
<Ddiods> delante de Dios no puede haber maldad, el hombre desobedeció a Dios, eso es pecado, por ese pecado morimos y nos perdemos, pero DIos no quiere eso para tu vida por eso ideo un plan para salvarte, un intercambio, mando a su hijo a morir por ti, para que tu no mueras, el te salvó
<bobesponja> se ha creado la luz diciendo "que sea la luz" no puede salvarnos diciendo "que sean salvado los humanos?" para que necesita hacer todo un show? esta aburrido? pero si es perfecto no puede estar aburrido
<bobesponja> si* ha creado la luz
<krwk> jesus fue sadomazoquista entonces
<Ddiods> Dios no te va a forzar a tomar una desición, la biblia dice que fuimos creados a su imagen y semejanza, asi como Dios, nosotros podemos tomar desiciones, decidimos vivir con Dios o vivir lejos de El
<krwk> "Dios dice haz lo que quieras, pero toma la decisión incorrecta y serás torturado por toda la eternidad en el infierno. Esto, señor, no es libre albedrío. Sería semejante a un hombre que le dice a su novia: haz lo que desees, pero si eliges dejarme te seguiré el rastro y te volaré los sesos. Cuando un hombre dice esto, lo llamamos un psicópata, y pedimos a gritos que sea encarcelado o ejecutado. Cuando Dios dice esto mismo, lo llamamos 'amor' y
<krwk> construimos iglesias en su honor."
<Ddiods> Cuando estaba en el monte de los olivos dice la Biblia que Jesus lloró sangre... eso es porq la tension de saber lo q le venia le revento las venitas de los ojos, incluso le pidió a DIos que si era posible que el no pase por esto, pero que se haga la voluntad de Dios el lo haria
<krwk> pero el no era dios acaso?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: por fin, jesus es dios o un hombre comun?
<krwk> cual es la prueba de que esto paso?
<krwk> la unica razon por la que creemos en este tonto Dios es por los romanos
<Ddiods> Jesus vino a la tierra como hombre, nacio como hombre y murio como hombre, PERO como no fue fruto de una una relacion entre un hombre y una mujer, nació sin ese pecado que Adan y Eva nos heredaron, por eso El era perfecto para dar su vida a cambio de la nuestra
<krwk> adan y eva no existieron
<bobesponja> Ddiods: si admites que no hay ninguna prueba empirica que dios exista y que crees en el solo porque te gusta la idea, estamos de acuerdo, si sigues diciendo que la biblia es una prueba, no vamos nunca a estar de aceurdo
<krwk> Ddiods: puedes dar 1 solo 1 argumento valido?
<krwk> solo has respondido frases de cajon
<krwk> no has contestando nada de lo que estamos preguntando
<krwk> Ddiods: tu porque crees en ese dios?
<bobesponja> digo, prueva cientifica
<Ddiods> Explicame entonces, que hace una tumba vacia en Jerusalen, explicame como la biblia profetizo satelites, explicame como Jesus cumple cada una de las profesias que se dijeron de El cientos de años antes de q naciere, dime entonces como hay sanaciones, como hay cojos que ahora caminan, como hay ciegos de nacimiento q ahora ven, como hay personas con cancer o sida y son curadas sin que nadie sepa explicarlo...
<krwk> ok, vamos paso a paso
<krwk> hay explicaciones para todo eso
<krwk> "que hace una tumba vacia en Jerusalen"
<Ddiods> bob, ok, dame una prueba cientifica de que Jesus no existió
<krwk> Ddiods: jesus existio
<krwk> pero fue un ser humano
<krwk> hijo de un soldado romano que violo a maria
<bobesponja> Ddiods: en la ciencia, es el que hace la asercion que tiene que dar prueba, yo no tengo que dar ninguna prueba
<Ddiods> pausa ahi
<Ddiods> krwk, quien lo dice?
<krwk> es una hipotesis
<Ddiods> tambien es la negación la q tiene q probar q no es cierto lo q yo digo
<krwk> Ddiods: yo creo en superman
<krwk> lo he visto
<krwk> Ddiods: demuestrame que no existe
<Ddiods> krwk, ok como hipotesis entonces no puede ser tomada como cierta
<bobesponja> Ddiods: yo no niego, solo digo que no creo porque no me has dado prueba para creer
<krwk> es mas cierta que la teoria del angel
<Ddiods> krwk muestrame a 500 personas que digan q vieron a superman volar en el cielo
<krwk> Ddiods: no las conozco
<Ddiods> bob, y tu no me haz dado prueba de q no existió...
<krwk> pero yo lo he visto
<bobesponja> Ddiods: la democracia no funciona en la ciencia, si 1000 personas dicen que la tierra es plana, no significa que la tierra es plata, la democracia solo funciona en la politica, y eso....
<bobesponja> plana*
<Ddiods> krwk, la biblia habla de esas 500 personas y luego la historia habla de romanos quemando cristianos algunos de ellos eran de los 500 q vieron a Jesus subir a los cielos
<bobesponja> Ddiods: los romanos quemaron a miles y miles de personas
<krwk> donde estan esos 500 ?
<Ddiods> bob, tu dices q no existio, yo digo q si existio, pongamos la hipotesis en prueba y saquemos la conclusion
<krwk> Ddiods: la biblia puede decir cualquier cosa
<Ddiods> bob, exacto miles
<krwk> porque el papel aguanta lo que le escriban
<bobesponja> Ddiods: que no eran cristianos
<bobesponja> Ddiods: no, yo no digo que dios no exista, solo digo que no creo que exista porque no hay pruebas, de la misma manera que tu no crees que ayer yo he hablado con napoleon porque no hay pruebas
<Ddiods> bob, eran cristianos, era parte de la persecución de la iglesia
<krwk> Ddiods: no puedo demostrar que dios no existe, solo te puedo dar razones de su inmensa improbabilidad
<bobesponja> Ddiods: los romanos quemaban a gente antes que existia jesus
<krwk> de hecho, no puedo demostrar que muchas cosas no existen
<krwk> la ciencia no puede
<krwk> no por eso existen
<Ddiods> y no por eso no existen
<krwk> exacto
<Ddiods> tengo a miles de personas sanadas de la nada, ellos son mis testigos, personas q lo vivieron
<krwk> entonces usas las probabilidades y la razon
<krwk> Ddiods: miles?
<Ddiods> miles
<krwk> donde?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: no cambias tu ignorencia de como ocuren las cosas con la razon de dios
<Ddiods> bob, explicame entonces como esas personas fueron sanadas y yo dejaré de creer en Dios
<krwk> primero hay que dmostrar que de verdad estaban enfermas
<bobesponja> Ddiods: porque somos demasiado ignorante para saberlo, cuando sabes dices "no se", no digas "dios lo hizo"
<bobesponja> cuando no sabes dices "no se", no digas "dios lo hizo"
<bobesponja> cuando no puedo resolver un problema de programacion no digo "solo dios puede resolverlo", me digo que soy un tonto y pregunto a krwk =)
<krwk> xDD
<Ddiods> es q si se, vi las tomografias de la hija de mi amigo, un bulto a la altura de la vejiga, mas de una tomografia, esa niña debió morir en menos de un mes sino la operaban, ahora tiene 4 años, de un día para otro se sanó, me lo explicas? Yo creo q Dios la sanó
<krwk> yo creo que no estaba enferma
<bobesponja> quizas era algo benino
<krwk> y hubo un error en la tomografia
<Ddiods> krwk te muestro las tomografias y examenes? por mi no hay problema
<krwk> o el cuerpo absorbio el 'bulto'
<krwk> puede suceder
<krwk> Ddiods: si no sabes que sucedio, dices "Dios lo hizo"
<Ddiods> vas a ir al Ubuntu Fest? Ahi nos vemos, te llevo los examenes, te parece?
<krwk> no se que es el sol, entonces el sol es dios
<bobesponja> Ddiods: por cada enfermedad hay posibilidad de recuperacion, si hay suficiente anti cuerpos para matar a un quiste puede pasar
<krwk> no se porque llueve, entonces dios hace llover
<bobesponja> lo que nunca sucede, es que uno emputado recupere su miembro
<bobesponja> porque eso no es posible biologicamente
<bobesponja> en cambio es posible que anti cuerpos matan a un quiste, eso pasa a cada rato
<krwk> no se porque caen rayos del cielo, entonces san pedro los lanza
<Ddiods> krwk entonces dile a esos dioses que sanen a algun familiar cuando este enfermo... sucederá?
<krwk> no, no sucedera
<krwk> porque los dioses son una fantasia
<krwk> incluyendo el tuyo
<krwk> Ddiods: muestra a alguien que le haya salido un brazo
<Ddiods> mi Dios sanó a una niña que debió morir, yo lo ví, y te llevo las pruebas, el sabado de las llevo... y no es la unica persona
<krwk> Ddiods: el cuerpo puede absorverlo
<bobesponja> Ddiods: y porque sano a esta ninia, y no a los milliones de ninios de africa que se mueren cada anio?
<Ddiods> en una noche?
<bobesponja> no le gusta los negritos?
<krwk> Ddiods: de cualquier forma, esa nina va a morir algun dia
<Ddiods> porq los pelucones no se cortan el cabello?
<krwk> porque no queremos
<bobesponja> Ddiods: y porque sano a esta ninia, y no a los milliones de ninios de africa que se mueren cada anio?
<Ddiods> no es q los peluqueros no existan, sino que tu no quieres ir donde ellos.. no es q Dios no exista, sino que tu no quieres ir donde el
<krwk> se mueren 80 millones y se salva una
<krwk> dios no existe
<Ddiods> bob, porque sus padres creyeron en que Dios la sanaria, oraron por ella, creyeron completamente de que Dios la sanaria y sucedió
<krwk> JA
<bobesponja> Ddiods: hay muchos africanos cristianos que rezan para que sus ninios no se mueren
<bobesponja> Ddiods: entonces los padres tienen la culpa cuando sus ninios se mueren, me gustaria que le digas eso de cara a cara a un padre de somalia
<krwk> dios es racista
<bobesponja> cuando se mueren de hambre
<krwk> de cualquier manera, Ddiods esta perdido
<bobesponja> digale "se murio tu ninio de hambre y dolor porque no has rezado como los padres de la hija de mi amiga"
<bobesponja> a ver, me gustaria verte decir eso
<krwk> lo que hay que impedir es que sigan contaminando la mente de los ninios
<krwk> con sus dios de fantasia
<Ddiods> no rezado, creido... mas q orar, mas q ir a la iglesia, mas q hablar a otros, es creer, creer q existe, dale la oportunidad a Dios de que se muestre, en creer esta la clave
<krwk> Ddiods: "creer" es enganiar el cerebro
<krwk> y el cerebro tiene la capacidad para enganiarte
<bobesponja> Ddiods: pero esta gente cree un monton, y sus ninios siguen muriendose, y no tienen plata para comer ni para construir o ir a una iglesia, sea realista un poco
<Ddiods> krwk, tu crees que la silla tiene fuerza, por eso te sientas, la vez? no, pero crees q existe y por eso te sientas
<krwk> la silla la estoy viendo
<krwk> y sintiendo
<Ddiods> bob, si creyeran no sucederia, muchos dicen soy catolico, soy cristiano pero nada mas, aun no creen
<Ddiods> krwk no me refiero a la silla, sino a la fuerza de ella para no romperse cuando te sientes, acaso vez esa fuerza? no, pero crees en ella
<krwk> bah Ddiods
<krwk> eso esta demostrado
<krwk> hay montones de pruebas cientificas
<krwk> no necesito "creer"
<krwk> que ignorancia...
<krwk> Ddiods: lee esto http://www.sindioses.org/escepticismo/buenasmalascreer.html
<bobesponja> Ddiods: en europa hay 70% de la poblacion que no cree, pero igual pasa este tipo de curacion
<Ddiods> pero tambien sillas q se ven bien, pero te sientas y se rompen
<krwk> EVIDENCIA
<bobesponja> entonces dios ayuda a los que no creyen a veces y a veces ayuda a los que creen?
<bobesponja> parece hazar
<bobesponja> puede ser porque dios no interviene porque no existe?
<krwk> no bobesponja, lo ayuda por que esa es su voluntad
<krwk> dios actua de manera misteriosa
<Ddiods> para q creas va a intervenir, si tu le das la oportunidad, lo hará si no se hará a un lado, es todo un caballero no te forzará si no quieres
<krwk> con estos argumentos no llegamos a ninguna parte
<Ddiods> exacto krwk, es su voluntad
<krwk> Ddiods es creacionista
<bobesponja> Ddiods: no, es tu voluntad de creer que un hombre invisible lo hace todo sin ninguna evidencia
<kdrx> lol
<Ddiods> sip, fue mi desición creer q Dios existe, q Jesus vino a este mundo a morir para salvarme y q resucito al tercer día, SI LO CREO, y fue mi desición
<krwk> y tambien di que no tienes ninguna prueba de eso
<krwk> y no hay mas que discutir
<krwk> hemos dado argumentos MUY fuertes
<krwk> sobre la improbabilidad de dios
<Ddiods> y yo tambien los mios
<bobesponja> Ddiods: solo diganos que tu solo dices que crees porque tienes fe, y que la fe == creer sin pruebas ni evidencias
<krwk> fe = proceso de no-pensar
<krwk> por eso es que latino america esta sumido en la miseria
<Ddiods> todos creemos en cosas q no hemos visto, yo decidí creer en Dios
<krwk> cristianismo = miseria
<Ddiods> krwk sabias q los norteamicanos que llegaron a las 13 colonias fueron cristianos?
<krwk> ah los norteamericanos son peores
<bobesponja> Ddiods: los que materon a todos los chuchos ?
<Ddiods> sabias q ellos fundaron USA? sabias q ellos independizaron USA?
<krwk> pero los que de verdad han hecho algo por norte america no son creyentes
<bobesponja> Ddiods: hablas de esos propietarios de esclavos?
<krwk> si, de todos esos, bobesponja
<krwk> de los racistas xenofobos
<krwk> cristianos ultra conservadores
<kdrx> si, son grosos los critianos de USA
<krwk> los mismos que saquearon latino america
<Ddiods> los q llegaron despues fueron catolicos.. y si esos cristianos q tenian escalvos en inglaterra donde abolieron la escalvitud
<kdrx> mataron a todos los indios
<krwk> cristianos todos
<kdrx> nativos*
<kdrx> no creian en dios entonces merecian la muerte
<krwk> eso dice la biblia
<Ddiods> kdrx idea de los catolicos al llegar...
<Ddiods> nuevamente, la biblia no dice q mates a quien no cree
<krwk> la religion es una enfermedad mental
<kdrx> bueno
<krwk> deberia ser tratada con psiquiatra
<kdrx> Ddiods: pero eran cristianos esos, no?
<kdrx> los que mataban nativos por deporte?
<krwk> los catolicos = cristianos
<krwk> todos son la misma basura
<krwk> igual que los musulmanes
<Ddiods> alto ahi pausa
<kdrx> no son cristianos
<kdrx> son luteranos o protestantes
<Ddiods> catolicos aquellos q sumergieron a europa en la era del oscurantismo al ocultar la biblia a los demas
<bobesponja> Ddiods: ya te hemos dado la linea donde dice que se debe matar a quien no cree en la biblia, porque dices que no se debe matar, no niegas
<kdrx> jo
<kdrx> el oscurantismo fue por que los que dician algo que no estaba en la biblia lo mataban
<krwk> WTF
<kdrx> herejes les decian
<Ddiods> kdrx si aplicaron la "justicia" como quisieron, NO como la biblia decia, oscurantismo
<krwk> en nombre de dios se ha matado tanta gente, que es absurdo
<krwk> como dice dawkins
<krwk> Ddiods: la biblia dice muchas cosas
<kdrx> Ddiods: justicia?
<kdrx> no
<krwk> contradictorias todas entre si
<Ddiods> bob, no dice q maten a los q no creen, repito la explicaron, se mataron a los niños para evitar venganzas y a las mujeres mayores para evitar q enseñen mal a los niños israelitas
<krwk> wtf
<krwk> Ddiods: te di las citas exactas
<krwk> te niegas a leer
<Ddiods> dicen q deben morir, pero no dice matenlos
<krwk> http://www.vicariadepastoral.org.mx/sagrada_escritura/biblia/antiguo_testamento/03_levitico_05.htm#cap24
<krwk> "sera muerto"
<krwk> que es igual a = sera asesinado
<krwk> y SI dice expresamente que debes matar
<krwk> espera te busco el pasaje
<bobesponja> Ddiods: en la version ingles dice "should be put to death" y eso es la traduccion directa del greigo
<Ddiods> la Reina Valera en castellano es tambien traducida directamente del griego, dejame buscar esa version
<bobesponja> o "should be stoned to death" y no habla de marijuana
<kdrx> lol
<krwk> eso
<krwk> busca la version mas exacta
<krwk> entre mas exacta mas cruel y sanguinaria
<Ddiods> ok, lo tengo, dejen leer
<krwk> http://es.catholic.net/biblioteca/libro.phtml?consecutivo=237&capitulo=3189
<krwk> esta parte indica
<krwk> exactamente
<krwk> que si la biblia dice "morira", "sera muerto", etc... hay que cumplirlo
<Ddiods> 16."Y el que blasfemare el nombre de Jehová, ha de ser muerto; toda la congregación lo apedreará: así el extranjero como el natural, si blasfemare el Nombre, que muera." Ok, si hablaré mal de Dios dentro de Israel, si deberia ser sacado y muerto.
<Ddiods> OJO, q no indica q vayas y busques a los no creyentes y q los mates.
<krwk> 5 saca a las puertas de tu ciudad al hombre o a la mujer que hayan cometido ese delito, y apedréalos hasta que mueran.
<krwk> que dice entonces Ddiods?
<krwk> acaso no es claro?
<Ddiods> el 5 ? -> Y tomarás flor de harina, y cocerás de ella doce tortas: cada torta será de dos décimas.
<krwk> si blasmefa -> apedrealo y matalo
<krwk> Ddiods: Deuteronomio
<krwk> para mi es muy claro
<krwk> Ddiods: tendras que matarnos para horar a tu dios Ddiods
<krwk> otra cosa que dice la biblia, entre todas sus atrocidades, es que acabes con el planeta
<Ddiods> en q parte dice.. para honrar a Dios? Mataras para evitar q otro lo haga, si tu hijo te hace alguna travesura y tu lo castigas, tu crees q lo hara de nuevo?
<krwk> que tengas muchos hijos y consumas todo
<krwk> Ddiods: porque te niegas a leer?
<krwk> y entender
<kdrx> krwk: es fantico
<Ddiods> estoy lenyendo http://es.wikisource.org/wiki/Biblia_Reina-Valera_1602:_05.Deuteronomio:_5
<kdrx> fanatico*
<kdrx> jamas entendera
<krwk> lo se, pero tengo la esperanza
<krwk> tenemos que recuperar la razon
<krwk> antes de que nos destruyamos
<krwk> la fe religiosa incita a la violencia
<krwk> Ddiods: capitulo 17
<Ddiods> tu dices q debo matar para honrar a mi Dios, FALSO, en ese versiculo JAMAS DICE "para honrar a Dios", Dios le da ese "castigo" a la persona q blasfeme para evitar q otro lo haga, si saben q lo van a matar tu crees q blasfemará?
<Ddiods> capitulo 17 de Deuteronomio? ok
<kdrx> krwk: la violencia esta en el ser humano
<kdrx> es una forma de equilibrio
<krwk> kdrx: con la razon se pueden lograr muchas cosas
<krwk> lo ves a diario
<kdrx> se
<kdrx> :)
<kdrx> tendermos que instituir el suicidio
<bobesponja> krwk: en mi familia de siria, hace una generacion pasada, mataron a una chica porque se caso con el hombre equivocado (que no le gustaba a su padre), eso que llaman criemen de honor en nombre de la religion
<kdrx> despues de unos años...
<Ddiods> ok Deuteronomio 17.. dime q versiculo
<krwk> Ddiods: todo
<kdrx> bobesponja: es muy conveniente ese sistema
<kdrx> puedes matar a alguien si te cae mal
<krwk> "# Entonces sacarás al hombre ó mujer que hubiere hecho esta mala cosa, á tus puertas, hombre ó mujer, y los apedrearás con piedras, y así morirán."
<krwk> AFORTUNADAMENTE la mayoria de la gente sabe distinguir el bien y el mal
 * kdrx no se imagina matando a alguien a piedra
<kdrx> krwk: ==
<Ddiods> ok, explico: Leamos versiculos antes, dice: "No sacrificarás á Jehová tu Dios buey, ó cordero, en el cual haya falta ó alguna cosa mala: porque es abominación á Jehová tu Dios" si faltas a esto entonces "Entonces sacarás al hombre ó mujer que hubiere hecho esta mala cosa, á tus puertas, hombre ó mujer, y los apedrearás con piedras, y así morirán."
<kdrx> dios cambio de parecer como te digo
<kdrx> el se habia equivocado
<kdrx> bueno
<bobesponja> lol @ "apedrearás con piedras", ni su quiera esta bien escrito
<kdrx> aca hay un problema...
<bobesponja> para un dios no es muy bueno
<Ddiods> bob, o para el q escribio la pagina..
<kdrx> luego el vino o cristo no se
<kdrx> y dijo que no mataran a la gente a piedra
<krwk> Ddiods: no hay nada que explicar
<krwk> lo dice claramente
<kdrx> y lo mataron en una cruz
<bobesponja> el se sucidio
<kdrx> si
<bobesponja> bueno, esta parte no esta muy clara
<bobesponja> ;)
<kdrx> ha si eso dicen
<krwk> si, se suciodo y era el juez tambien
<krwk> hizo todo un show
<krwk> para impresionarse a si mismo
<Ddiods> krwk lo dice claro: No sacrificaras a Dios buey o cordero, si lo haces entonces te mataran
<kdrx> es tonto
<Ddiods> ahora el vino...
<krwk> Ddiods: Y?
<kdrx> Cristo era alguien que intento mejorar un poco la religuion
<bobesponja> el vino lo hacen bueno en franciaa
<kdrx> lo mataron y crearon una religion en su nombre
<krwk> Ddiods: crees que hay que apedrear a alguien porque sacrifica un buey?
<kdrx> que mato a otros
<krwk> jesus era un buen tipo
<bobesponja> no hay ninguna prueba que ha existido jesus, ningun historiador u documento de su juicio existe o una pintura
<krwk> quizo cambiar la religion
<krwk> y su dios
<krwk> bueno, no era tan bueno
<krwk> fue hace 2000 anios
<krwk> eran mas idiotas que ahora
<kdrx> krwk: da ==
<Ddiods> krwk, no por sacrificar un buey, mira, antes de q Jesus venga, si tu pecabas tenias q sacrificar un buey o cordero para pedir perdon a Dios, PERO este debia ser un animal perfecto no cualquiera, por eso si sacrificabas uno cualquiera ofendias a Dios
<krwk> pero, si quizo cambiar las normas religiosas de ese tiempo
<kdrx> son fanaticos
<Ddiods> bob, documentos judios si, incluso romanos
<bobesponja> la historia de alguien que es hijo de dios y recusita despues de 3 dias existia desde anios y en varias versiones, la de jesus solo es una de las versiones de esta fabula
<krwk> Ddiods: pointless!!!
<krwk> no me importa
<krwk> que se haga
<bobesponja> Ddiods: no hay documentos romanos
<bobesponja> sobre jesus
<krwk> lo que no se justifica es que la biblia diga que tienes que matar a alguien
<krwk> sea cual sea el motivo
<krwk> los romanos eligieron que se escribiria en la biblia
<kdrx> brb
<krwk> la biblia es basura 100%
<krwk> una farza de 1800 anios
<Ddiods> es q no es un motivo cualquiera, es como si le dijeras a tu hijo "si no haces tu tarea te castigo"
<krwk> si no haces tu tarea te mato
<bobesponja> Ddiods: a mi nunca me castigaron, y ahora mira soy un super pirata, hm... espera
<Ddiods> bob.. eso es bueno?
<krwk> Ddiods: esta bromeando
<Ddiods> lo se.. jejeje
<krwk> xD
<Ddiods> krwk con esa advertencia... crees q alguien se atreva a retarlo?
<krwk> yo me atrevo
<krwk> por?
<krwk> Ddiods: retar a quien?
<krwk> a los que escribieron la biblia y tienen el poder
<krwk> yo reto a tu dios, el problema es que tu dios no existe
<Ddiods> a ellos.. naa, me referia, con esas reglas en esa epoca, tu q viste abrir el mar rojo, tu q viste caer fuego del cielo, retarias a Dios?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: para tu informacion, el coran tambien ha sido modificado un monton de veces durante cienes de anios, y segun los musulmanos, sigue el libro perfecto
<krwk> si eso fuera verdad, los israelitas no se abrian levantado contra dios
<krwk> en tantas ocaciones
<Ddiods> y en tantas ocaciones fueron castigados.. o no?
<krwk> no
<krwk> nada diferente de lo que le puede pasar a un pueblo nomada
<Ddiods> si.. los madianitas, los filisteos, los cananeos, los babilonios, todos ellos controlaron al pueblo de Israel como castigo
<krwk> basura
<Ddiods> incluso nabucodonosor mando destruir jerusalen
<krwk> era un pueblo nomada
<krwk> que esperabas?
<Ddiods> Jerusalem? no era nomada, era una ciudad con muros y todo
<Ddiods> y aun asi los babilonios la destruyeron
<bobesponja> y?
<krwk> cual es el punto?
<krwk> :?
<bobesponja> varias ciudades fueron destruididas y reconstruidas
<krwk> muchas
<Ddiods> que Dios si castigo al pueblo de Israel por haberse revelado
<krwk> todas
<bobesponja> desde bejing hasta cusco
<krwk> no te creas que nueva york era asi hace 300 anios
<Ddiods> el punto es que Dios si castigo al pueblo de Israel por haberse revelado
<krwk> Ddiods: eso es absurdo
<bobesponja> o desde bahrein hasta beirout como dice la gran filosofa colombiana
<Ddiods> krwk porq?
<krwk> Ddiods: y porque se revelaron si vieron "caer fuego del cielo" y "abrir el mar rojo" ?
<krwk> si yo veo eso, voy a creer en tu dios Ddiods
<bobesponja> porque dios no existe y que malas y buenas cosas suelen pasar por hazar :)
<krwk> en serio
<Ddiods> krwk porq aquellos q lo vieron ya habian muerto y el pueblo enseño bien a sus hijos todo lo q habian visto
<krwk> Ddiods: pfffffffffffffffffffff
<krwk> cuando moises subio por las tablas
<krwk> que sucedio?
<krwk> honraron a otros dioses
<krwk> porque?
<krwk> Ddiods: porque se revelaron si vieron "caer fuego del cielo" y "abrir el mar rojo" ?
<krwk> Ddiods: quieres hacer encajar todo con razones absurdas
<krwk> pero afortunadamente la biblia esta escrita y contiene un monton de errores
<Ddiods> krwk, Moises no estaba para controlarlos... simplemente se dejaron llevar
<krwk> contradicciones
<bobesponja> Ddiods: los cientologos tambien hacen encajar todo con razones absurdas
<bobesponja> y los musulmanes
<bobesponja> y indus
<bobesponja> y inka
<krwk> Ddiods: tu mismo te contradices
<Ddiods> krwk como?
<krwk> [02:22] <Ddiods> krwk con esa advertencia... crees q alguien se atreva a retarlo?
<krwk> [02:30] <Ddiods> krwk, Moises no estaba para controlarlos... simplemente se dejaron llevar
<krwk> [02:28] <Ddiods> krwk porq aquellos q lo vieron ya habian muerto y el pueblo enseño bien a sus hijos todo lo q habian visto
<Ddiods> krwk en ese momento aun no estaban dadas las leyes
<krwk> todos lo retaron todo el tiempo
<Ddiods> krwk en ese momento aun no estaban dadas las leyes
<krwk> ok...
<krwk> no hay caso
<krwk> puede seguir dando 100000 razones absurdas para justificar la gran mentira
<bobesponja> Ddiods: las leyes como dices de no matar, no robar etc existen en todas las culturas indu, china etc
<krwk> una mentira de 3000 anios
<Ddiods> tu me das preguntas y yo respuestas, creerlas o no depende de cada uno
<krwk> Ddiods: en realidad no contestaste la mayoria de preguntas
<Ddiods> si quieres conocer a Dios, ver ese fuego del cielo y todo, entonces la oportunidad
<krwk> sobre todo las preguntas mas importantes
<Ddiods> como veras si no se lo permites?
<krwk> no preguntas sobre historia ficticia
<Ddiods> dime las preguntas q no conteste, una por una
<bobesponja> Ddiods: como no veras a shiva si no se lo permites?
<krwk> son montones
<bobesponja> Ddiods: como no veras a shiva si no se lo permites?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: como no veras a shiva si no se lo permites?
<Ddiods> krwk comienza, tengo tiempo o mejor aun, dame solo 5
<krwk> yo no
<Ddiods> bueno, entonces lo dejamos para otro día?
<krwk> no
<krwk> Ddiods tu no tienes cura =P
<krwk> contestale a bobesponja
<bobesponja> si tiene un cura en su eglesia
<Ddiods> ya estoy curado y sanado
<bobesponja> Ddiods: como no veras a shiva si no se lo permites?
<krwk> la unica iglesia que ilumina es la que arde en llamas, eso lei
<bobesponja> Ddiods: como no veras a shiva si no se lo permites?
<bobesponja> =)
<Ddiods> bob, te soy sincero, no habia escuchado de ella, dejame leer un poco, documentarme y te respondo
<krwk> ah
<bobesponja> ok, me pingas cuando encuentras la respuesta
<krwk> pon cualquier otro Dios en su lugar
<krwk> que conozcas
<krwk> Ddiods: como veras a Zeus si no se los permites?
<Ddiods> no conosco a ninguno q siga vivo.. seguiras tu a un muerto?
<bobesponja> Ddiods: jesus esta muerto
<krwk> ok uno mas vivo
<krwk> Ddiods: como veras a Ala si no se lo permites?
<krwk> Ala es el dios de los musulmanes
<Ddiods> krwk porq no quiero ser un adultero, no quiero engañar a mi esposa ni ver a mis hijas como prostitutas.. esto basandome en la historia de los dioses segun los griegos
<Ddiods> Jesus resucito, hay testigo.. dejemoslo ahi o repetiremos el plato
<krwk> que tiene la misma raiz que el tuyo
<Ddiods> Ala, es Dios, si tiene la misma raiz q el mio, es mas musulmanes y judios son casi primos
<krwk> NO HAY TESTIGOS
<bobesponja> Ddiods: hay testigo que este ninio con cabeza de elefante es un dios.. dejemoslo ahi o repetiremos el plato
<Ddiods> pero las leyes dadas por los musulmanes no son las leyes de que Dios dió a Moises
<bobesponja> es que Dios hizo una correccion, como lo hizo con jesus
<krwk> definitivamente, la FE es una enfermedad mental
<krwk> y es colectiva
<Ddiods> bob, dios por ser deforme? cual corrección?
<bobesponja> krwk: es mas como un virus que se pasa de generacion a generacion, como dice darwin
<bobesponja> oops dawkin
<bobesponja> lol
<krwk> xD
<krwk> bobesponja: pero la FE te hace ver cosas o sentir cosas
<krwk> que no son reales
<krwk> eso es patologico
<bobesponja> Ddiods: primer testamiento: debes apiedrar a los adulteros, Jesus: no se debe hacer, eso es una correccion por ejemplo
<krwk> es que el dios del antiguo testamento estaba equivocado
<Ddiods> no dijo q no se haga... djio q lo hiciera aquel q no tuviera pecado, es como si tu robaras y luego le dijeras a otro q no robe
<krwk> el problema real es que
<bobesponja> krwk: si, y jesus tambien se equivoco, ahi allah le hizo otra correccion
<krwk> los idiotas de la epoca le dieron a su dios comportamientos humanos
<krwk> como la voluntad
<krwk> el deseo
<krwk> y cuando hay voluntad, hay equivocaciones
<krwk> eso es inevitable
<krwk> yo hubiera creado un dios sin voluntad
<Ddiods> bob, donde se equivoco?
<krwk> un dios mas perfecto
<bobesponja> Ddiods: osea que si hay alguien que no hizo pecado, tu estarias de acuerdo para que lanza piedras al adultero hasta que se mueren de dolor y sangre???
<krwk> el dios cristiano es totalmente imperfecto
<krwk> igual que el ser humano
<bobesponja> es porque fue creado por humanos ignorantes, intolerantes y violantes
<Ddiods> bob, porq lanzarias piedras al adultero? como castigo ok... pero q quede como ejemplo para los demas
<krwk> excepto porque el primero no existe
<bobesponja> Ddiods: yo no lanzaria piedra a ningun adultero, tu por lo visto si
<krwk> yo no haria eso
<Ddiods> no lo haria, pues no soy limpio de pecado, aun ahora peco, aunq no quiero e intento no hacerlo si lo hago
<bobesponja> Ddiods: deberias ir a afganistan en las regiones del sur donde hay talibanes, ahi todavia hacen estos castigos
<Ddiods> pero dice la biblia "Mas si confesares tus pecados, El es fiel y justo para perdonarlos"
<bobesponja> Ddiods: eso es otra correccion del primer testamiento
<krwk> los pastores me dan ganas de vomitar
<Ddiods> por?
<krwk> siempre estan buscando las frases adecuadas para manipular a los pobres
<krwk> puaj
<bobesponja> bueno ahora si me voy, chao!
<krwk> y la gente que siempre cae es la que no ha estudiado, gente ignorante
<Ddiods> krwk lo unico q hay q decir como resumen, es q Dios envio a su hijo jesus para morir por ti, y q si tu crees seras salvo, ESO ES TODO, lo demas son anexos, ESTO es lo principal
<Ddiods> ok bob.. nos vemos
<bobesponja> y no olbides de aprender sobre shiva ;)
<Ddiods> ok, leere
<krwk> Ddiods: yo no se lo pedi
<krwk> y si es todo-poderoso no necesita hacer este show
<bobesponja> Ddiods: si, y hay que agregar que eso es una fabula
<Ddiods> y no es mejor asi? cuando te dan un regalo sin q lo pidas?
<Ddiods> no lo hizo por el, claro q si podia quedarse en su cielo y ya.. pero NO, vino por ti, para q tu seas salvado, te olvides te todo este mundo, es un regalo
<krwk> no necesita hacer ese show
<Ddiods> entonces, como debio hacer?
<krwk> perdonar y ya
<krwk> no era lo mismo?
<krwk> y ademas
<Ddiods> si, te perdona, si tu le pides perdon el te perdona y se olvida completamente de lo q haz echo
<krwk> dejar claro desde un principio que el es el jefe
<krwk> dejarlo claro al nacer
<krwk> una aparicion corta de 3 segundos
<krwk> algo que quede grabado
<krwk> y listo
<krwk> no dejar lugar a la duda
<krwk> para las iglesias y pastores mafiosos
<krwk> en caso de que existiera, no tiene que hacer nada mas
<krwk> la ezquisofrenia es una enfermedad real
<krwk> y puedes ver a dios
<krwk> igual las drogas
<Ddiods> al principio si puso claro las cosas, no le dijo a Adan y a Eva q no coman del arbol, Adan caminaba con Dios, hablaba con El cara a cara, nuevamente, el no obliga a nadie, el q quiera ser salvo, el q quiere perdon, q venga a El
<krwk> hipotesis: los que escribieron la biblia eran ezquisofrenicos o estaban drogados
<krwk> Ddiods: adan y eva no existieron
<krwk> ESTA DEMOSTRADO
<Ddiods> como esta demostrado?
<krwk> la tierra tiene 5000' de aniso
<Ddiods> (esquisofrenicos? y todos ellos con mas de 1000 años de distancia pensaron lo mismo?)
<krwk> millones
<Ddiods> me hablas de la prueba del C14 ?
<krwk> hipotesis: la biblia era la novela de aventuras de la epoca
<krwk> Ddiods: te hablo de muchas cosas
<krwk> cosas reales
<krwk> TONELADAS DE EVIDENCIAS
<krwk> que se soportan UNA A UNA
<krwk> ENTRE SI
<Ddiods> no, me refiero a la edad de la tierra.. lo basas en la prueba del C14 no?
<krwk> es la edad estimada
<krwk> que argumento absurdo vas a dar ahora?
<Ddiods> http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080126185816AAz8CTH (2da respuesta)
<Ddiods> la prueba del C14 falla despues de los 4000 años
<krwk> ....
<Ddiods> http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/1185/sabana.htm
<krwk> [02:56] <krwk> TONELADAS DE EVIDENCIAS
<krwk> [02:56] <krwk> que se soportan UNA A UNA
<krwk> [02:56] <krwk> ENTRE SI
<Ddiods> ok.. ADN, el hombre desciende del mono (Darwin) entonces porq el ADN del hombre es mas del 50% parecido a la rata y solo un 10% parecido al del mono?
<kuadrosx> parecido?
<Ddiods> sip
<kuadrosx> lo compararon?
<kuadrosx> donde?
<Ddiods> http://www.clarin.com/diario/2003/08/15/s-04003.htm
<krwk> donde esta el estudio?
<Ddiods> http://www.clarin.com/diario/2003/08/15/s-04003.htm
<krwk> eso no es un estudio
<krwk> ni siquiera hay referencia a quien hizo el estudio
<krwk> http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=219167
<krwk> http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2005/09/01/ciencia/1854389.html
<krwk> a quien le crees?
<krwk> tu noticia es del 2003
<krwk> la del perro es del 2005
<krwk> El 99% del ADN del chimpancé es igual al humano << esta es del 2005 tambien
<krwk> los cristianos siempre tratando de distorcinar la verdad
<krwk> es patetico
<krwk> http://www.elmundo.es/papel/2005/09/01/ciencia/1854389.html << esta noticia se ve seria
<krwk> dice donde se publico el estudio
<krwk> Ddiods: la evolucion es un HECHO
<Ddiods> ok, dejame ver la actualización de la notica.. un minuto
<Ddiods> entonces porq no seguimos evolucionando?.. (esto mientras busco la actualización)
<krwk> Ddiods: no conoces la teoria de evolucion, evidemente
<Ddiods> explicamela
<krwk> te pase documentos que la explican
<krwk> pero bueno, te la puedo explicar rapidamente
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: para hacerlo simple, no evolucionamos porque no tenemos la necesiadad de hacerlo
<kuadrosx> pero como vez
<krwk> para que exista evolucion se deben cumplir ciertas condiciones
<krwk> 1. que exista una poblacion
<kuadrosx> cosas como la tecnologia evoluciona diariamente
<krwk> no se aplica solo a seres vivos
<krwk> pueden ser ideas, seres vivos, cosas muertas
<krwk> 2. un mecanismo de reproduccion
<krwk> normalmente cruze ("sexual") o "mutacion"
<krwk> 3. un mecanismo de seleccion
<krwk> originalmente era "sobrevive el mas fuerte"
<krwk> pero esto se demostro que no es cierto
<krwk> sobrevive el mas apto
<krwk> los mas aptos tienen mas probabilidades de reproducirse
<krwk> por ejemplo en los humanos, hay diferentes posibilidades de conseguir pareja
<krwk> si eres muy pero muy feo tienes pocas probabilidades
<krwk> tus genes no pasaran a la siguiente generacion
<krwk> se me olvida algo kuadrosx?
<kuadrosx> a ver
<krwk> bueno, para que exista evolucion biologica se necesitan millones de anios
<krwk> si 2000 anios son suficientes para distorcionar la historia
<krwk> el tiempo necesario para la evolucion biologica NO lo puedes imagina
<krwk> r
<kuadrosx> [03:08] <krwk> si eres muy pero muy feo tienes pocas probabilidades <-- feo pero con plata puede tener pareja
<krwk> no cabe en tu cabeza
<kuadrosx> xD
<Ddiods> si se basan en la prueba del C14 para medir años, ya indique q falla
<kuadrosx> bueno, eso se explica por las señales
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: si
<krwk> no he dicho nada del carbono 14
<kuadrosx> la tierra se creo ayer
<kuadrosx> pero el espaguiti volador nos hizo creer que fue hace mucho
<Ddiods> entonces cual?
<krwk> Ddiods: no importa
<krwk> las cosas que se supone deberian estar en algun lugar, estan ahi
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: es un numero indeterminado
<kuadrosx> que se sabe que es bastante
<krwk> es estimado
<kuadrosx> nisiquiera lo puedes imaginar
<Ddiods> estimado? como lo estimaron?
<krwk> Ddiods: te lo estoy diciendo
<krwk> Ddiods: estoy perdiendo mi tiempo?
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: cuando dice la biblia ?
<Ddiods> haz dicho (03:10:56) kuadrosx: Ddiods: es un numero indeterminado
<Ddiods> la biblia indica 6000 años
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> entonces 6000 años
<kuadrosx> ahora piensa en 6000 años
<kuadrosx> ya?
<kuadrosx> crees que es poco
<Ddiods> no, es suficiente
 * kuadrosx duda que sean 6000 años
<kuadrosx> a menos que "Dios" le alla enseñado a escribir a adan
<kuadrosx> o algo asi
<kuadrosx> pero bueno
<krwk> finalizando sobre la evolucion
<krwk> la evolucion es un proceso de azar-dirigido
<krwk> las cosas son aleatorias pero dirigidas
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: piensa que en ese tiempo... bueno un poco antes de eso, porque sino no habria quien escribiera la bibilia y contara las lunas
<Ddiods> y porq no habria de enseñarle a escribir? tu lo aprendes en la primaria
<krwk> es decir tienden a converger
<kuadrosx> para saber cuanto tiempo paso
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: porque lo hecho del paraiso por aprender
<Ddiods> cierto, no habia nadie, solo Dios, Dios le contó a Moises lo q sucedió, por eso Moises escribió los 5 primeros libros de la biblia
<kuadrosx> supo que estaba desnudo y lo hecho
<kuadrosx> pero bue...
<Ddiods> lo echo por desobedecer
<krwk> la fiabilidad del C14 es de 60.000 anios
<krwk> no es mucho pero se pueden estimar cosas
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: como sea
<kuadrosx> en ese tiempo sin pensar el en cuento de adan y eva
<kuadrosx> llegamos a un estado estable
<Ddiods> 60.000 alquien lo probo?
<kuadrosx> osea, no necesitamos evolucionar para que nuestra especie sobreviva
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: dudo que alguien probara que moises existio
<kuadrosx> y menos que le hablo ios
<kuadrosx> Dios
<kuadrosx> XD
<krwk> Ddiods: tiene mas pruebas que tu dios, tenlo por seguro
<krwk> mas pruebas que tu biblia
<krwk> solo por curiosidad, que piensas de los fosiles?
<Ddiods> a ver, tengo a las personas sanadas en la antiguedad y en la actualidad, tengo los lugares q visito Jesus y q aun existe, tengo lugares mencionados en la biblia q existen, tengo profesias de la biblia q se estan cumpliendo, tengo a miles de cristianos quemados vivos o comidos por los leones, la prueba mas cercana q tengo es esa niña de 4 años q debió morir y sigue viva, tengo las locuras q Dios hace por mi, cosas q no deberian suceder pasan
<Ddiods> fosiles? claro de los dinosaurios, deseas q te explique esa parte?
<krwk> si explicame por favor
<krwk> tengo curiosidad
<krwk> no hablo mucho con gente como tu
<krwk> Ddiods: no estudiaste, cierto?
<Ddiods> ok, Dios creo todos los animales en el inicio, incluyendo los dinosaurios, cuando el hombre peco Dios le dijo a la serpiente (q en esa epoca tenia patas, por lo q era un reptil) q será maldita y q se arrastrara por la tierra y comera polvo, ahi perdió sus patas y se crearon las serpientes q todos conocemos, si revisas los fosiles de dinosaurios te daras cuenta q en los pulmones siempre encuentran tierra, polvo e incluso plantitas o esporas q normalmente
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> XD
<kuadrosx> no hay caso
<Ddiods> de ese polvo en los pulmones de los dinosaurios sale la teoria de q un meteorito los mato
<krwk> ok, dime mas
<krwk> lo estoy documentando
<Ddiods> eso es, en cuanto a los dinosaurios
<krwk> Ddiods: quien te ha dicho esto? tu pastor?
<krwk> me intriga saber de donde surge tal mentira
<Ddiods> parte mi pastor, parte lo busq yo mismo
<krwk> me lo suponia
<krwk> me gustaria hablar con tu pastor
<krwk> ;)
<Ddiods> claro, el viernes en la noche estudiamos el evangelio de Juan y lo sabados hay reunion normal... ambos empiezan a las 8pm, cual prefieres? O sino el domingo a las 11am tb
<krwk> Ddiods: no importa mucho
<krwk> pero lo que te dije es verdad
<krwk> la evolucion tiene millones de toneladas de evidencia
<krwk> que se soporta una a una
<krwk> investiga mas
<Ddiods> lo mismo te digo, ambos debemos leer un poquito mas ;)
<krwk> no voy a leer basura, si es lo que me sugieres
<krwk> leo la biblia para criticar
<krwk> pero basura sobre ciencia, no
<Ddiods> intenta leerla para documentarte, veras q asi es mas facil entenderla
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> Ddiods: podes leerla todo lo que quieras
<kuadrosx> y entenderla
<kuadrosx> pero el entenderla es subjetivo
<kuadrosx> osea lo entiendes para ti
<kuadrosx> o lo que tu pastor diga
<kuadrosx> como sea
<kuadrosx> o porque crees que hay miles de iglesias
<kuadrosx> todas creen en una parte de la biblia
<kuadrosx> o creen cosas diferentes
<krwk> Ddiods: estudiaste algo?
<Ddiods> mientras creean en el mismo Dios, en q Jesus vino murio y resucito, y sigan lo q la biblia indica, no hay ningun problema
<Ddiods> estoy estudiando, Sistemas en Cibertec
<krwk> hay muchos problemas
<krwk> seguir lo que la biblia indica implica matar
<krwk> y acabar con el planeta
<krwk> ademas de ser intolerante
<Ddiods> lo de acabar con el planeta.. donde lo dice?
<Ddiods> o bueno.. lo dejamos para mas tarde, debo trabajar mañana, si?
<Ddiods> ya esta echa la invitación el viernes, sabado o domingo.. tu elijes, aunq el sabado si vas al UBuntu Fest te llevo las pruebas q le hicieron a la niña, nos vemos
<krwk> Ddiods: nunca mas voy a discutir esto contigo
<krwk> es perder mi tiempo
<krwk> tu estas en la matrix
<Ddiods> es porq la pastilla roja.. ahora soy libre :D
<Ddiods> nos vemos, bye
<krwk> no hay derecho que aun haya gente que crea en la creacion
<krwk> que ignorancia...
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> hola dell
<xander21c>  hola redrebel_
<dell> hola
<dell> xander
<dell> 21c
<xander21c> chequeen este video : http://necudeco.com/index.php/2008/11/12/battle-at-kruger/
<hard2handle> hola/hello
<hard2handle> conocen algun firewall que anticipe cualquier programa que intente hacer conexiones a internet como el Sygate en windows??
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-14
<xander21c> Holas
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, solcionaste lo del envio de mail en hotomail
<xander21c> no
<xander21c> no le preste atención xq no uso hotmail para mandar mails
<xander21c> debe ser una joda de Mokosoft
<cfoch> holas
<dacodes> ke tal, pasaba a preguntar sobre la presentación del ubuntu 8.10 el día de mañana
<dacodes> Quien podría informarme donde firmo el Código de Conducta. Gracias
<Ddiods1> Buenas..
<bobesponja> Ddiods1: cuidate, julianad es el anticrito
<julianad> el anticristo es ubunterosatanico
<ubunterosatanico> si pe
<julianad> blasfemia, blasfemia
<julianad> ubunterosatanico se unio al canal para aceptar la verdadera fe
<ubunterosatanico> #ubuntu-satanic-edition
<Ddiods1> Buenas.. sry q no haya contestado, estaba adentro...
<Ddiods1> q tal? como van?
<Ddiods1> mi hrno necesita la pc.. ya vengo
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-15
<trinium> buenas tardes tengo un problema con el controlador ac 97 sonido
<trinium> re instale alsa y todo eso y no me funciono :S
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<mib_hoigvl> olazz
<genelyk> olz
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-16
<New> buenas
<New> una pregunta soy nuevo en esto de linux y quiesiera saver como instalar programas .tar.gz en mandriva ya que nunca eh usado linux asta ahora
<New> alguien que me ayude porfa
<New> :s
<New> hello
<mib_qwbwrb> nadie
<genelyk> q jue
<nik> hola
<nik> alguien me lee?
<mib_zsbers> habla alguien por estos lares
<ayudenme> puedo  instalar   ubuntu en  mi  pc
<ayudenme> tengo un  microprocesador celeron p4 intel
<ayudenme> de 2.40 ghz
<ayudenme> placa pcchips modelo  m925
<ayudenme> espacio en disco  duro  seran unos  35gb
<ayudenme> se  puede
<ayudenme> leei  que  ubuntu  no reconoce  el  video  integrado  puee ser por eso
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-15
<ratasxy> join #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-15
<Reisilver> holas
<Reisilver> hola compatriotas, sabia que había un foro de usuarios de Peú, no pensé que tenían canal IRC
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-16
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Cristhian_> Hola
<Cristhian_> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-17
<juanx> no puedo instlar la interfaz grafica
<juanx> me pueden ayudar
<mcoronado_> ola chicox
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-18
<mcoronado> buenas noches
<mcoronado> :D
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-19
<x478> que tal
<x478> desearia por favor que m den una mano con el tema de las particiones
<x478> hola?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-20
<mcoronado> ola
<mcoronado> :D
<teokol> hola,,,  buenas noches...
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-21
<Paula> holas, una consulta..desinstale el internet inalambrico de mi ubuntu 9.04..alguien q pueda ayudarme
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> best script ever http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<c4h_kali> cool site http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<Guest2443> una pregunta, tengo una maquina con win7 y ubuntu. se como hacer que windows sea default y quisiera que el timeout sea 0 para que arranque de frente, como hago luego para arrancar grub e ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-11-14
<MrL0ngbowman> hola... alguien online?
<Lordofsraam> yo
<Lordofsraam> por un rato no mas
<MrL0ngbowman> hola a todos
<soulse> holas
<MrL0ngbowman> soulse : soy nuevo en el canal
<MrL0ngbowman> ando buscando canales buenos e interesantes en espanol acerca de linux
<Lordofsraam> MrL0ngbowman, solo hablas espanol?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-12
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pregunta, llenaste el expense claim form ?
<JoseeAntonioR> todavia
<JoseeAntonioR> ahorita estoy viendo unas cosillas urgente
<JoseeAntonioR> s
<viperhoot> ok, es que tengo una duda en los datos, pero ya lo revisamos luego ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> que paso?
<viperhoot> varias cosas, desde llenar la numeración con puntos/comas y qué poner en la parte de cost currency,
<viperhoot> si puedes luego me pasas el tuyo para guiarme en el llenado del mío ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-13
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: bien bien todo.
<viperhoot> trabajitos, pero nada complicado, qué tal tu día ?
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien, aunque corriendo porque esta semana tengo un debate model united nations
<viperhoot> jajaja y eso ?
<JoseeAntonioR> el cole de la nada viene y me dice quieres participar?
<JoseeAntonioR> y yo, ya, por que no?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tenias alguna duda con el expense claim form/
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: descuida, ya lo tengo lleno, aunque aún me ha dado flojera llenarlo
<viperhoot> enviarlo diré
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> tengo que escannear los tickets aún
<JoseeAntonioR> cuales estas reclamando?
<viperhoot> 3 tickets de metro, la solicitud de visa y el perdiem
<viperhoot> más nada ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no te olvides de mencionarle a marianna que parte del transporte lo pague yo con el clip card
<viperhoot> tampoco es que sea demasiado, pero algo algo ayuda :P
<viperhoot> claro, seguro se lo mando el miércoles ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> yo lo debo estar mandando mañana si no termino ocupado
<viperhoot> o me avisas y lo mandamos al mismo tiempo para que revise uno después de otro
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, no hay problema
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ahora que lo mencionas
<viperhoot> ahi en el archivo a llenar pide firma
<viperhoot> :s
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<viperhoot> y cómo sería ?
<JoseeAntonioR> lo imprimes, lo firmas, lo escaneas, y lo mandas
<viperhoot> eso me imaginaba
<viperhoot> pero ahí creo que solicitan el envío en formato pdf
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, lo escaneas y lo guardas en pdf
<JoseeAntonioR> si te sale como jpg lo imprimes a archivo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hay que esperar a que baje la corona
<M1L0> Buenas!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR, Saludos!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola :)
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR, consulta, tengo una notificacion tuya, que aparecio cuando entre al Xchat, como hago para leerlas? hace años que no hago eso :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo idea
<JoseeAntonioR> :S
<M1L0> ah plop... jejeje parece que me notifica cada que ciertos contactos marcados se conectan antes de entrar al canal :D
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, bueno, yo estoy online hace semanas
<M1L0> si, bueno, raro... dime, que pasa con el 12.10? no me sale el icono de skype arriba como antes y a veces se raya y luego me pide actualizar... aun no esta del todo ok?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-14
<roaksoax> bzr p/win 13
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: bzr en windows?!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola  hola
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos, previando?
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> ya quisiera
<viperhoot> recién llego de clases
<viperhoot> no pasa nada hoy :(
<viperhoot> mañana me desquito que tengo libre
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: mandaste el mail a marianne ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya mande el coso a Marianna, en la mañanita, la urgencia de tener fondos para el black ops 2
<JoseeAntonioR> justo estaba escribiendo :P
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> mañana se lo mando yo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ahora si, feliz cumple
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: me revientan el celu
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> la gente quiere el trago nada mas
<viperhoot> asi es pue
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-11
<SergioMeneses> jose, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-13
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> se encuentra jose  presente?
<jose> CarlosNeyPastor: si es que me mandas un mail a jose@ubuntu.com despues de muchos intentos y no responder es más fácil ubicarme, pero dime
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-12
<Remy> tengo problemas para instalar ubuntu al llegar a selecionar disco a cual instalar me sale un error que no seleccione fichero algun consejo o la manera correcta para evitar este error
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-13
<Gustavo_> hola muchachos, buenas tardes!
<Gustavo_> tengo una duda sobre ubuntu usando kde
<Gustavo_> si alguien no esta ocupado y sabe del tema por favor indiqueme la forma de solucionar este problema
<Gustavo_> usando ubuntu 14 y kde instale plasma 5 , que funciona muy bien en mi pc, pero la composicion siempre fue una traba para mi,quisiera saber si alguien sabe como descativar las trasnparencias generales sin descativar la composicion?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-14
<lumpo> hi
<jose> o/
#ubuntu-pe 2015-11-11
<roaksoax_> n/win 9
 * jose sets mode +b on roaksoax_!*@*
